# Wegenutzung im Siebengebirge



## vanillefresser (20. Januar 2004)

Hi Leutchen,

den nachfolgenden Zeitungsbericht aus dem Bonner General-Anzeiger vom 20.01.2004 sollte man sich als Mountainbiker im Siebengebirge mal genau durchlesen.

- *befestigte Wege mit einer Breite von mindestens 2,50m* - tolle Fahrerei  


Demnächst biken wir alle auf dem Simulator !!


----------



## Hein (20. Januar 2004)

Hi vanillefresser,
könntest Du mir bitte den Artikel in lesbarer Form zukommenlassen. [email protected]
Gruss aus Aachen
Hein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zorro3242 (20. Januar 2004)

Somit sollte künftig der Zollstock zur Grundausrüstung des Mountainbikers gehören. Dass das den verantwortlichen Behörden noch nicht eingefallen ist grenzt fast an ein Wunder. Ich werde mich jedenfalls nicht davon abhalten lassen, weiterhin auch schmalere Wege zu nutzen. Dabei sehe ich mich gleichwohl als verantwortungsvollen Biker an.


----------



## vanillefresser (20. Januar 2004)

@Hein,

Artikel läßt sich hier nicht größer abspeichern.   
Habe Dir eine hoffentlich besser lesbare Version als email geschickt. 

P.S. Es kommt noch ein zweiter Versuch als email


----------



## Waschbaer (20. Januar 2004)

Ob sich jetzt soo viel ändert? Wir wußten doch auch schon vorher, daß Singeltrails für uns eigentlich tabu sind.


----------



## Hein (20. Januar 2004)

Naben allerseits,

die Bezirksrerierung Köln hat einen Verordnungsentwurf vorgelegt, in der laut vanillefressers geposteten Artikels des Generalanzeiger eine Mindestwegbreite fürs biken festgeschrieben sein soll.
Leider scheint dieser Verordnungsentwurf nirgendwo im virtuellen Rund veröffentlicht zu sein.

Der Entwurf kann jedoch eingesehen werden. 
Landrat des Rhein-Sieg-Kreises
Untere Landschaftsbehörde
Kaiser-Wilhelm-Platz 1

Bis zum 12.02.04 könnt Ihr dort auch Bedenken und Anregungen deponieren. Macht davon Gebrauch!!!

Anfrage nach dem Verordnungsentwurf hab ich schon rausgeschickt.


----------



## zorro3242 (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo Hein,
in anderen Landstrichen Deutschlands, z.B. im Schwarzwald, gab es doch auch schon einmal vorgeschriebene Wegmaße. Dort war meiner Erinnerung nach auch DIMB aktiv. Kann man aus den dortigen Erfahrungen keine Anleihen nehmen ? Man muss ja nicht immer wieder alles neu erfinden.


----------



## Hein (20. Januar 2004)

Juergen S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hein,
> in anderen Landstrichen Deutschlands, z.B. im Schwarzwald, gab es doch auch schon einmal vorgeschriebene Wegmaße. Dort war meiner Erinnerung nach auch DIMB aktiv. Kann man aus den dortigen Erfahrungen keine Anleihen nehmen ? Man muss ja nicht immer wieder alles neu erfinden.


Hallo Juergen,
natürlich braucht das Rad nicht neu erfunden werden. Aber um zielgerichtet vorzugehen brauchts auch genaue Infos zum Verordnungsentwurf.
Wichtig ist, dass sich die locals bemerkbar machen.
Rennt dem Kreisamt die Türen ein, es geht um Euer bikerevier.



> Ob sich jetzt soo viel ändert? Wir wußten doch auch schon vorher, daß Singeltrails für uns eigentlich tabu sind.


Schon klar. Aber ist schon ein Unterschied, ob einem das Wasser bis zu den Knien oder bis zum Hals steht.
Der biker wird noch angreifbarer.


----------



## Airhaenz (21. Januar 2004)

Wir sollten auf jedenfall alles gegen den Entwurf tun, was wir machen koennen.Also, nach Heins Aussage, nach Siegburg fahren und Bedenken bezueglich der kritischen Passagen einreichen.
Die Stigmatisierung der Biker ist jetzt schon viel zu ausgepraegt im 7GB.

Im 7GB besteht ein Konflikt zwischen Bikern und Wanderern, meine eigene Erfahrung ist jedoch, dass dieses nicht auf schmalen Wegen der Fall ist, sondern ehr auf den breiten(legalen). Viele kleinere Wege sind gar nicht so stark von Wanderen frequentiert und ausserdem faehrt man auf diesen Wegen langsamer.
Gerade auf die breiten und befestigten  Wege sind stark von Wanderen frequentiert, dort faehrt man auch tendizell schneller, was "unsichere"Ueberholvorgaenge von Wanderen aufgrund der groesseren Geschwindigkeitdifferenz ergibt(auf den kleinen Wegen, muss man eh Schritttempo beim Ueberholen fahren).
Auf den befestigten Wege sind oft grosse Gruppen von Wanderen unterwegs(die auch gerne die ganze Weg breite in Anspruch nehmen), aufgrund ihrer Lautstaerke, wird dann oft "klingeln" nur spaet oder gar nicht wahrgenommen.

Leider habe ich keinen Einwand bezueglich des Naturschutzes.Bin selbst der Meinung, das Biken(bei gleicher Anzahl Wandere-Biker) keine staerkeren Flur schaeden hinterlaest als zu fuss gehen. Diesbezueglich hat die Uni Koeln auch mal eine Studie im 7 gb gemacht, mit selbigen Resultat. wurde glaub ich vor einem Jahr im GenerallAnzeiger veroeffentlicht.
Hat irgendwer den Artikel?


----------



## vanillefresser (21. Januar 2004)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten auf jedenfall alles gegen den Entwurf tun, was wir machen koennen.Also, nach Heins Aussage, nach Siegburg fahren und Bedenken bezueglich der kritischen Passagen einreichen.
> Die Stigmatisierung der Biker ist jetzt schon viel zu ausgepraegt im 7GB.
> 
> Im 7GB besteht ein Konflikt zwischen Bikern und Wanderern, meine eigene Erfahrung ist jedoch, dass dieses nicht auf schmalen Wegen der Fall ist, sondern ehr auf den breiten(legalen). Viele kleinere Wege sind gar nicht so stark von Wanderen frequentiert und ausserdem faehrt man auf diesen Wegen langsamer.
> ...



@Airhaenz

im Archiv des General-Anzeiger findest Du für das Jahr 2003 ganze zwei Artikel zum Thema " *Mountainbike im Siebengebirge* "

26.06.2003 bzw. 18.07.2003 

Kannst Du Dir auf der HP des General-Anzeiger im dortigen Archiv ( in der Suchfunktion das Schlagwort 
" Mountainbike " eingeben ) für nur 1.- pro Artikel zukommen lassen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## steve (21. Januar 2004)

Hi Vanillefresser,

könntest Du mir bitte auch nochmal den Artikel per Mail zukommenlassen?
Stelle ihn dann ins Netz und gebe hier den Link zum Runterladen an.

@Hein: Gibt es auch eine Emailadresse oder Faxnummer an die man seinen Unmut schicken kann? Hatten in der Koblenzer Gegend schonmal ähnliche Probleme.

Beste Grüße

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanillefresser (21. Januar 2004)

steve schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Vanillefresser,
> 
> könntest Du mir bitte auch nochmal den Artikel per Mail zukommenlassen?
> Stelle ihn dann ins Netz und gebe hier den Link zum Runterladen an.
> ...



Hi Steve,

würd Dir gern den Artikel schicken, bräuchte aber Deine Emailadresse. Hier über das Forum als PN oder Email zu verschicken bringt nix, Datei ist, wenn der Artikel zu lesen sein soll, einfach zu groß.  
Schick mir doch einfach Deine Emailadresse als PN oder Email.


----------



## Tilman (21. Januar 2004)

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index_frameset.html?/news/artikel.php?id=68402

Wenn ich die RechtsVO habe, nehme ich sie rechtlich auseinander, vgl. auch http://mitglied.lycos.de/TILMAN_KLUGE/RFV/2M/2M.html

Kurzum, was Thüringen 2003 vernünftigerweise aus dem Forstrecht eliminiert hat, soll 2004 im Siebengebirge als neue Regelung eingeführt werden. Kaum zu glauben, aber das ist ein amtlicher  Griff in die bürokratische Mottenkiste.....


----------



## vanillefresser (22. Januar 2004)

Hi Leutchen,


unser Webmaster hat den Artikel des Bonner General-Anzeiger mal auf der Startseite unserer Homepage www.team-veronesi.de unter dem Thread " *Das Neuste aus dem Siebengebirge* " abgelegt  

*Bei Interesse einfach anklicken !!!*


----------



## X-Präsi (22. Januar 2004)

*Aufruf an alle Biker aus dem Bereich Süd-NRW (Köln-Bonn) únd Nord-RLP:*

Wir, die DIMB und Locals, müssen gemeinsam gegen die Sache vorgehen ! leider steckt der VVS hinter der Novellierung. Dieser hat einen sehr großen Einfluß auf die örtliche Bürokratie. Lange Zeit hat man den Bikern Kooperationsbereitschaft vorgegaukelt, umso mehr ist die Geschichte ein Dolchstoß von hinten durch den Rücken in die Brust.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: um als DIMB vor Ort Gehör zu finden, ist es immer auch wichtig, Locals auf unserer Seite zu haben. Hein, der die DIMB tatkräftig vor Ort vertritt, braucht Eure Unterstützung !

Also bitte meldet Euch, wenn Ihr gemeinsam mit der DIMB gegen diesen normativen Unsinn vorgehen wollt. Gemeinsam sind wir stark ! Das haben wir oft genug bewiesen. S'brennt !!!

Außerdem bombardiert den Generalanzeiger mit Leserbriefen zu dem Artikel "Bad Honnefer müssen sich nicht aufregen" vom 20.01.2004 (siehe http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index_frameset.html?/news/artikel.php?id=68402 )

, denn:
- wir betreiben eine anerkannt umweltschonende Natursportart (Anreise überwiegend mit Rad)
- bei normaler Nutzung des Bikes keine größere Auswirkung des Bikereifens im Vergleich zum Wanderstiefel
- es ist nicht klar erkennbar, wie breit ein Weg wirklich ist (von wo bis wo wird gemessen ?), daher wäre die Norm rechtswidrig, da unbestimmt
- die Einhaltung der Beschränkungen ist kaum zu kontrollieren
- schaffen solche Regelungen meist erst den Grund zu Konfrontationen mit anderen Nutzergruppen, sind also kontraproduktiv
- geschehen die meisten Zwischenfälle Biker / Fußgänger auf breiten Wegen, die zu einer höheren Gewschwindigkeit verleiten
- sollten alle Waldnutzer als mündige Bürger behandelt werden. Man sollte Ihnen höchstens einen regelmässigen Austausch in Form eines "Runden Tisches" "verordnen", statt gewisse Gruppen zum Buhmann abzustempeln

Das dürften auch genug Argumentationshilfen zur Unmutsäußerung im Rathaus sein. 

Also unterstützt bitte die DIMB im Kampf gegen diesen normativen Unsinn !

Euer DIMB-Ansprechpartner ist unser NRW-Vertreter Süd, Hein  [email protected]


----------



## Waschbaer (22. Januar 2004)

Steht die DIMB auch mit dem Deutschen Alpenverein Sektion Siegburg in Kontakt? Dort soll es nämlich bald eine Mountainbikegruppe geben. Ich schätze, daß die auch oft im Siebengebirge unterwegs wäre. Das wäre doch ´ne starke Lobby, oder?
Möglicherwiese könnte ich morgen näheres berichten.


Jürgen.


----------



## X-Präsi (22. Januar 2004)

@waschbaer: Wir sollten alle gemeinsam an einem Strang (in dieselbe Richtung) ziehen !

bitte gib weitere Info und wir setzen uns in Kontakt !


Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (22. Januar 2004)

An alle 24! Teilnehmer des Neujahrsbiken (4.1) im Siebengebirge!!!

Bitte unterstützt den Aufruf der DIMB und teilt euren Unmut mit.

Es geht um unser Revier.

Danke

Gruß

Heimwerker


----------



## Spooky (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

hier erst einmal der Link zur Pressemitteilung der Bezirksregierung Köln:

http://www.bezreg-koeln.nrw.de/indexn.html?/Html/content_index.html

Wie dem ersten Absatz zu entnehmen ist soll dieses neue Verordnung der Erfüllung der FFH-Richtlinien gelten.

Die wesentlichen Ziele dieser europäischen Richtlinie sind die Erhaltung, Schutz und Verbesserung der Qualität der Umwelt.

Die komplette Richtlinie kann hier eingesehen werden:

http://europa.eu.int/comm/environment/nature/habdirde.htm

Das Siebengebirge wurde als FFH-Gebiet (Natura 2000) gemeldet.

Den Meldebogen sowie die Schutzziele sind hier zu finden:

http://www.natura2000.murl.nrw.de/gebiete/5309-301/5309-301.htm

In den Schutzzielen der Landesanstalt für Ökologie, Bodenordnung und Forsten NRW sind jedoch lediglich für Silikatsfelskuppen (Weilberg ?!), Gelbbauchunken und Geburtshelferkröten (Dornheckensee) Regelungen der Freizeitaktivitäten bzw. der Erholungsnutzung vorgeschrieben.

Nun bin ich leider kein Biologe ab ich glaube nicht das eine Wegebeschränkung für Mountainbiker zur Erfüllung dieser Schutzmaßnahmen der geeignete Weg ist, oder ?!

Ich konnte aus Zeitgründen die ganzen Dokumente auch nur "überfliegen", vielleicht hilfts ja trotzdem bei der Argumentation gegen diesen Unsinn.


Mfg
Marco


----------



## X-Präsi (23. Januar 2004)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hier erst einmal der Link zur Pressemitteilung der Bezirksregierung Köln:
> 
> ...



Hallo marco !

Gut recherchiert !

Die FFH-Richtlinie wird hier opffensichtlich nur vorgeschoben um das zu umzusetzen, was vielleicht schon lange in den Schubladen geschlummert hat. Ob beim VVs oder im Forstamt, das ist hier die Frage...


----------



## vanillefresser (23. Januar 2004)

Hi Leutchen,

hier mal mein Leserbrief an den General-Anzeiger :

*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in der Ausgabe vom 20.01.2004 wird durch den Artikel " Bad Honnefer müssen sich nicht aufregen " auf eine Verordnung der Bezirksregierung Köln zum Schutz des Siebengebirges aufmerksam gemacht, in welcher auch eine spezielle Regelung zum " Mountainbiken " im Siebengebirge erwähnt wird. Demnach dürfen Mountainbiker nur noch auf befestigten Wegen, die breiter als 2,50 Meter sind, ihrem Sport frönen. 

Dies stellt in meinen Augen eine ausgesprochene Diskriminierung der Mountainbiker dar, da hier wieder einmal konkret ein Personenkreis angesprochen wird, welcher lediglich wie viele andere Freizeitsportler auch, seinen sportlichen Aktivitäten in freier Natur nachgehen möchte. Man sollte sich die Aufschreie in der Bevölkerung vorstellen, wenn plötzlich das Pilze sammeln oder das Wandern in Gruppen von mehr als 2 Personen in bestimmten Regionen stark eingeschränkt ( z.B. mit max. 2 Personen nebeneinander ) oder gar verboten würde.

Weiterhin stellt sich hier für mich die Frage, wie die Naturschutzgruppierungen über das Verhalten der sogenannten" Wintersportler " denken, die bei den ersten weißen Flocken in Scharen die Erhebungen im Siebengebirge aufsuchen und sich mit allen möglichen Gerätschaften jeden noch so kleinen Hügel hinunterstürzen.
Dabei werden ohne Rücksicht auch Wanderwege und frei zugängliche Wald- und Wiesenflächen in Anspruch genommen. 

Zum Mountainbiken im Siebengebirge möchte ich noch folgende Anmerkungen machen:

- wir betreiben eine anerkannt umweltschonende Natursportart ( Anreise erfolgt überwiegend mit Rad oder Bahn )
- bei normaler Nutzung des Bikes gibt es auf den Wegen keine größere Auswirkung der Bikereifen im Vergleich zum Wanderstiefel
- es ist nicht klar erkennbar, wie breit ein Weg wirklich ist (von wo bis wo wird gemessen ?), daher wäre die Norm rechtswidrig, da unbestimmt
- die Einhaltung der Beschränkungen ist kaum zu kontrollieren
- schaffen solche Regelungen meist erst den Grund zu Konfrontationen mit anderen Nutzergruppen, sind also kontraproduktiv
- geschehen die meisten Zwischenfälle Biker / Fußgänger auf breiten Wegen, die zu einer höheren Gewschwindigkeit verleiten
- es sollten alle Waldnutzer als mündige Bürger behandelt werden. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen*


Mal abwarten was passiert !!


----------



## Achim_SU (23. Januar 2004)

....ich unterstütze den Tenor und Inhalt dieses Schreibens !

Grüsse aus St.Augustin
Achim


----------



## Waschbaer (23. Januar 2004)

Pilzesammeln war ein schlechtes Beispiel. Das ist im Siebengebirge, wie ich glaube, schon lange verboten. Aber es regt sich keiner auf, weils keinen interessiert. Ob Du ´nen Pilz in der Tasche hast sieht niemend. Biker sind aber nun mal naturgemäß besser auszumachen.
Sonst aber ein guter Breif.


----------



## Tilman (23. Januar 2004)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Nun bin ich leider kein Biologe ab ich glaube nicht das eine Wegebeschränkung für Mountainbiker zur Erfüllung dieser Schutzmaßnahmen der geeignete Weg ist, oder



Du trifftst die Sache auf den Punkt, die Novellierung der SchutzVO ist vss. in vielen Teilen nicht in den FFH-Erfordernissen begründbar. Zudem handelt es sich bei den SchutzVO nach FFH immer nur um sog. Verschlechterungsverbote, d.h. der bestehende Zustand darf nicht verschlechtert werden. Alles, was darüber hinausgeht, wäre auf anderem rechtlichen Wege zu sichern.

Aber, wie ich schon schrieb, die 2,5 m Regelung wäre nach meiner Kenntnis der Wege im 7gb ohnehin nicht rechtswirksam, weil ihr schlichtweg die praktische Anwendbarkeit fehlt. Ich verweise hier noch mal auf meine Ausführungen zu 2m-Regelungen für Radfahrer, ein normativer Unsinn. Insoweit hätte das mit rechtsstaatskonformer Naturschutzverwaltung nichts zu tun, sondern die Regelung wäre pure Bürokratie. 

Und Bürokratie ist doch eigentlich etwas, was Politiker in jedem Wahlkampf abzuschaffen versprechen.


----------



## XCRacer (23. Januar 2004)

Ist soeben rausgegangen:

_Mit Entsetzen und Fassungslosigkeit musste ich den Artikel des "General-Anzeiger" *Bad Honnefer müssen sich nicht aufregen, **Neue Verordnung für das Naturschutzgebiet Siebengebirge... *zur Kenntnis nehmen.

Mit einem aufreißerischen Foto (springender Radfahrer!) wird hier die Natursportart Mountainbiken als eine aggressive und rücksichtslose Sportart dargestellt. Warum bilden sie kein Foto einer Gruppe freundlicher Mountainbiker, welche genußvoll die Landschaft erleben, ab?

Mountainbiken ist eine Erlebnissportart in der Natur. Naturschutz ist auch für uns sportliche Radwanderer oberstes Gebot. Das die Flora und Fauna im Siebengebirge schützenswert ist, will hier wohl niemand bezweifeln. Aber eine Einschränkung der Wegenutzung ist vollkommen am Ziel vorbei geschossen. Im Gegenteil: Es werden nur neue Probleme geschaffen.

Das Siebengebirge ist an Wochenenden und schönen Tagen überbevölkert. Jedoch stellen wir Mountainbiker nicht das zahlenmäßige Problem dar, sondern die vielzahl an Kaffee-und-Kuchen-Touristen, die Parkplätze verstopfen und oft lärmend durch den Wald bis zur nächsten Gaststätte marschieren, um dann kurze Zeit später mit ihren stinkenden Blechkisten (Auto!) umweltverpestent davonzufahren.

mfg _

Das war mein kleiner Beitrag.

Jetzt sollte sich jemand mit Sach- und Fachverstand überlegen, was wir *konkret* tuen können um diese Verordnung zu verhindern!


----------



## vanillefresser (23. Januar 2004)

Ciao Rene,


 *für Deinen Leserbrief an den General-Anzeiger !*

Da muß wirklich was *Konkretes* passieren, bevor das Kind in den Brunnen fällt !


----------



## X-Präsi (23. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist soeben rausgegangen:
> 
> ...
> Das war mein kleiner Beitrag.
> ...



Hallo XC Racer !

Wir (DIMB, Tilman & Co.) werden unabhängig von Euren (sehr guten und  sinnvollen Leserbriefen) gleichzeitig den offiziellen Weg beschreiten. 
Der Verordnungsentwurf wird bereits besorgt, analysiert und anschließend eine entsprechende fundierte Stellungnahme abgegeben.

Zugleich werden wir noch versuchen, Kontakt mit der neu entsehenden MTB-Gruppe des DAV Siegburg aufzunehmen und gemeinsam vorzugehen.

Aber jetzt bloß nicht nachlassen mit dem Briefe schreiben ! Der Gegenwind muss spürbar sein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (23. Januar 2004)

vanillefresser schrieb:
			
		

> Da muß wirklich was *Konkretes* passieren, bevor das Kind in den Brunnen fällt !



Wie Präsi schon schrieb, wir machen ´was konkretes. Dabei werden von den zuständigen Behörden Stellungnahmen vom 11. Februar genauso behandelt wie welche von heute. Insoweit gibt es keinen Grund zur Hektik. Nicht das Datum, sondern der Inhalt und die gewichtigsten Argumente zählen. Und das ist nun mal auch Juristerei. In Sachen Nationapark Eifel (u.a.) sind wir geübt.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß man sich übernächsten Samstag oder Sonntag mal in Königswinter (oder so) trifft. Dann haben, denke ich, alle die, die den Text haben werden, ihn auch durchgeackert.


----------



## zorro3242 (23. Januar 2004)

Ein Treffen zum weiteren Vorgehen finde ich gut. Bitte den Termin hier veröffentlichen. Wenn er paßt, komme ich dazu.
Die Leserbriefe finde ich ebenfalls sehr gut.


----------



## rpo35 (23. Januar 2004)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt bloß nicht nachlassen mit dem Briefe schreiben ! Der Gegenwind muss spürbar sein !



Ich versuch's morgen !

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Hab nicht alles im Detail verfolgt...gibt's 'ne Emailadresse ?


----------



## Hein (23. Januar 2004)

Hi,
Der Entwurf des Verordnungstextes liegt uns nun vor.

Kurz Das Grobe:

In §5 Verbote Abs.11 heißt es:
_In dem Naturschutzgebiet ist es insbesondere verboten Flächen außerhalb der befestigten (geschotterten o. asphaltierten) oder gekennzeichneten Straßen und Wege - einschließlich der ausgewiesenen Wanderwege - sowie außerhalb von Park- o. Stellplätzen, zu betreten o. außerhalb der hierfür zugelassenen Straßen u. Wege zu reiten oder mit Fahrzeugen zu fahren, Stollen u. Höhlen zu betreten u. zu klettern. _ 

Das ist schon eine deutliche Einschränkung des Betretungsrecht des Waldes zu Erholungszwecken. Von diesen Einschränkung sind alle Besucher des Siebengebirges betroffen.

Bikespezifisch wird´s in §5 Abs12:
_In dem Naturschutzgebiet ist es insbesondere verboten auf unbefestigten Wegen und auf befestigten Wegen, deren vegetationsfreie Fläche weniger als 2,5m breit ist, Rad zu fahren._ 
Hiergegen gilt´s vorzugehen.

Bis einschließlich dem 12. Februar können zu diesem Vertragsentwurf Anregungen und Bedenken deponiert werden.

Bezirksregierung Köln
-Höhere Landschaftsbehörde-
50606 Köln

oder

Rhein-Sieg-Kreis
Amt für Natur- und Landschaftsschutz
Postfach 15 51
53705 Siegburg

Es gibt sogar einen Vordruck des Kreisamtes in Siegburg für Anregungen und Bedenken, der unten angehängt ist.

Aber wie Tilman schon schrieb, nichts überstürzen. Lasst uns erst mal unsere Argumente sammeln, von denen hier ja auch schon einige zu lesen waren.
Tilman seziert erstmal den gesamten Verordnungstext.


----------



## Spur (24. Januar 2004)

Hier der Wortlaut meines per Mail verfassten Leserbriefes an den GA:


Liebes Redaktionsteam,

alarmiert durch einen Artikel in in der Online-Ausgabe des GA (und vermutlich auch der Print-Version) will ich nun auf diesem Wege auf einen allgemeinen Missstand im Verhältnis zwischen Naturlobbyisten und Naturnutzern aufmerksam machen.
In großen Teilen des Siebengebirges herrscht der Verschönerungsverein für das Siebengebirge. Unter dem Präambel "Verschönerung" betreibt dieser Verein vorgeblich Naturschutz. Dieser jedoch beschränkt sich auf das Verbieten menschlicher Erholungsaktivitäten und mehr als dubioser Aufräumaktionen, wie z.B. der Rodung des Stenzelberges. Wie ein Siegesschrei werden nunmehr 46 statt nur 30 Verboten proklamiert. Wie arm, wie klein. Wie eng.
Der Begriff Verschönerung ist ein sehr subjektiver und sein Verständnis durch den VVS deckt sich nicht mit meinem und dem einer recht großen Gemeinde, die sich der sportlichen Betätigung in der Natur verschrieben hat.
Der VVS ist aufgrund seines Mitgliederkerns, ehemaligen und aktiven Forstbeamten sowie Lokalpolitikern, sehr nahe an der Legislative und dadurch sehr mächtig. Er betreibt genau die Lobbyarbeit, für die der Bürger keine Zeit und Muße aufbringen möchte, weil er lieber seinem Hobby, nämlich der erholsamen Aktivität nachgeht. Er ist folglich ohnmächtig gegenüber gezielten Schüssen gegen solche Aktivitäten, deren unzumutbare Einschränkung Lobbyvereine wie der VVS sich zur Aufgabe gemacht haben. Die Gründe sind althergebracht: Konflikte zwischen den unterschiedlichen Nutzergruppen sowie der Naturschutz.
Konfikte sind aber vergleichsweise selten, wie eine - zugegeben nicht repräsentative Studie - der Uni Köln zeigt (Falls diese Studie Ihnen nicht vorliegt, so kann ich sie Ihnen im PDF-Format zusenden). Dies haben auch, so in der Studie zu lesen, Vertreter des VVS bestätigt. Die tatsächlich vorhanden Konflikte lassen sie ob der Menge der das Siebengebirge nutzenden Menschen nicht vermeiden: die Rede ist von 500.000 Besuchern pro Jahr.
Entsprechend gut erschlossen ist das Siebengebirge - sowohl durch die Anbindung an den Großraum Köln/Bonn als auch durch gekennzeichnete Wanderwege und die obligatorische Gastronomie. Natur? Nun ja, über das was natürlich ist kann man wohl genauso trefflich streiten wie über den Begriff "schön". Wie natürlich sind an Wochenenden überfüllte Parkplätze und Wandergroßgruppen, die sich durch die Wälder wälzen? Natur ist auf die kleinen Zwickel im engmaschigen Wegenetz reduziert. Wollte man im Siebengebirge tatsächlich zurück zur Natur, wäre es nur recht, alle Wege zurückzubauen und den Menschen auszusperren und nicht nur bestimmte Gruppen das Benutzen von Wegen zu untersagen. Aber geht das, den Menschen aus der Natur herauszuzwingen? Sind wie schon so unnatürlich, dass wir zwischen Bäumen und Sträuchen und Felsen und Getier nichts mehr verloren haben? Ich halte mich noch immer für einen Teil der Natur und verhalte mich auch so: ob wandernd, kletternd oder radfahrend.
Die ausschließlich verbietende Lobbyarbeit des Verschönerungsvereins für das Siebengebirge ist verachtenswürdig und diskriminierend. Seine Argumente sind unhaltbar. Ich behaupte, dass es den Mitgliedern dieses Vereins auschließlich um Ausübung ihrer kleinbürglicher Macht geht. Nichts liegt näher, dies an all jenen zu versuchen, die keinerlei Interesse an Macht und Lobby haben, sondern nur auf ihre ganz individuelle Weise glücklich sein wollen. Denn unorganisiert wie wir sind haben wir keine Chance gehen die Lobbyisten des VVS, die sich mit ausstopftem Fuchs auf dem Silbertablett (Naturschutz?) auf Ihrer Webseite präsentieren.

Ich bitte den Generalanzeiger seiner Informationsaufgabe weiterhin auf neutrale Art und Weise gerecht zu werden und sich nicht unreflektiert zum lobpreisenden Werkzeug eines polemisierenden Kleinbürgertums zu machen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
[Mein Name]

Ich hoffe, der Stil und Ton findet Eure Zustimmung.

Spur.


----------



## Waschbaer (24. Januar 2004)

Leider leider wird das mit dem DAV wohl nichts geben. Ich habe gestern den vermeintlichen Ansprechspartner dort angerufen - der müßte mir allerdings mitteilen, daß es mit einer MTB-Gruppe auf absehbare Zeit nichts wird. 
Als ich auf die 2,5m Problematik zu sprechen kam, meinte mein Gegenüber nur "Hat der VVS schon wieder zugeschlagen?" Der VVS hat sich nämlich auch dem DAV gegenüber schon als Spielverderber erwiesen, indem er das Klettern am Stenzelberg faktisch verbieten hat lassen.
Das ist zwar irgendwie beruhigend, daß auch Andere Schwierigkeiten mit dem VVS haben, weiterhelfen wird es uns allerdings nicht.

Jürgen.


----------



## Spur (24. Januar 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Leider leider wird das mit dem DAV wohl nichts geben. Ich habe gestern den vermeintlichen Ansprechspartner dort angerufen - der müßte mir allerdings mitteilen, daß es mit einer MTB-Gruppe auf absehbare Zeit nichts wird.



Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich gar nicht so unglücklich darüber, dass es diese Gruppe nicht geben wird. Versteht mich nicht falsch: ich attakiere hiermit keineswegs die Idee des DAV. Jedoch bergen organisierte Biketouren mit großen Bikergruppen mehr Konfliktstoff als uns zurzeit guttut. So wie uns Biker große Wandergruppen auf den Nerv gehen, so wirken wir als Rudel noch agressiver und furchteinflößender. Das brauchen wir nun wirklich nicht.

Gruß, Spur.


----------



## Waschbaer (24. Januar 2004)

Die DAV-Gruppe wäre mit Sicherheit kein großes Rudel wilder Biker. Ganz im Gegenteil: Die Gruppe gibt es u.A. (noch) nicht, da die Zwei, die die Gruppenleitung übernehmen wollen, zuerst ein Ausbildung zum MTB-Tourenguide in München machen wollen. Die Plätze dort sind aber sehr rar und ausgebucht. Im Übrigen ist die Anzahl der regelmäßig bikenden DAVler überschaubar.

Jürgen.


----------



## Spur (24. Januar 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Die DAV-Gruppe wäre mit Sicherheit kein großes Rudel wilder Biker. Ganz im Gegenteil: Die Gruppe gibt es u.A. (noch) nicht, da die Zwei, die die Gruppenleitung übernehmen wollen, zuerst ein Ausbildung zum MTB-Tourenguide in München machen wollen. Die Plätze dort sind aber sehr rar und ausgebucht. Im Übrigen ist die Anzahl der regelmäßig bikenden DAVler überschaubar.
> 
> Jürgen.



Deine Meinung - meine Meinung. Aber lassen wir das und konzentrieren uns darauf, was und gerade akut und aktuell Probleme bereitet.

Gruß, Spur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waschbaer (24. Januar 2004)

Genau, wir begraben das Kriegsbeil. Laßt uns gemeinsam ringen. Gegen die Volksfront Vom Siebengebirge: VVS.


----------



## rpo35 (24. Januar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> An alle 24! Teilnehmer des Neujahrsbiken (4.1) im Siebengebirge!!!
> 
> Bitte unterstützt den Aufruf der DIMB und teilt euren Unmut mit.
> 
> ...



Mein Schreiben ist auch raus...habe aber dummerweise keine Kopie behalten. Die bereits genannten Argumente waren die Basis...hoffe, es hilft ein wenig.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (24. Januar 2004)

Sehr geehrtes Redaktionsteam des Generalanzeigers. 
Die Berichterstattung über den Schutz des Siebengebirges habe ich genau verfolgt und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen das hier wieder einmal eine Sportart die bekanntlicher weise zu den Umweltfreundlichsten gehört aus der Umwelt verbannt werden soll. Und das, durch einen Vorstoß eines Vereins der sich dem Schutz des Siebengebirges verschrieben hat. Dem VVS, ein Verein in dem anscheinend nur Leute vertreten sind, die den Geist der Zeit verschlafen haben.
 Wer sich über ein paar Radfahrer im Siebengebirge aufregt, aber vollkommen zu geparkte Parkplätze mit einem Verkehrschaos an der Margarethenhöhe oder Sonderzüge voll Wanderer aus der Umgebung, die an einer von den Medien organisierten Wandertour durch das Siebengebirge teilnehmen akzeptiert, der versteht Naturschutz falsch. Ein weiteres Beispiel solchen Naturschutzes kann man am Stenzelsberg sehen. Hier soll das Klettern auch verboten werden, und um das ganze zu kontrollieren hat dort bestimmt die große Rodungsaktion für Durchblick gesorgt!! 
Solange im Naturschutzgebiet Siebengebirge die anstehenden Waldarbeiten, die mit Sicherheit nötig sind, von Maschinen und 40 Tonnern erledigt wird, die  Spurrillen verursachen die fast eine  halben Meter tief sind, und jeder Waldarbeiter mit seinem eigenen Auto in den Wald fährt, kann ich das ganze Gezeter um eine Wegsperrung für Radfahrer nicht verstehen.
Wir wollen alle die Natur genießen, egal ob Radfahrer oder Wanderer und in all den Jahren die ich jetzt mit dem MTB im Siebengebirge unterwegs bin, hat sich nur ein winzig kleiner Teil von Wanderern  
durch mich belästigt gefühlt und nach einem  kurzen, freundlichen Gespräch mit den selbigen, zeigten auch diese ein Einsehen und akzeptierten meine Form der Erholung.
Wir sollten alle wieder zurückfinden zu einem vernünftigen Umgang mit der Natur!! Aber einzelne Gruppen aus der Natur zu verbannen oder mit nicht nachvollziehbaren Meterregelungen einzuschränken ist nicht der richtige Weg!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das ist mein kleiner Beitrag !!

Gruß


----------



## Spur (24. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Der Vorstand des VVS setzt sich zusammen aus Stadtbauräten, Bürgermeistern, einem Forstdirektor und einem Landrat. Ich frage mich nun, ob die Lobbytätigkeit mit den höchst offiziellen Ämtern zu vereinbaren ist? Ist das nicht Amtsmissbrauch?

Wer kennt sich aus?

Gruß, Spur.


----------



## Waschbaer (24. Januar 2004)

Hmm...

mir kommt da spontan § 344 im 30. Abschnitt des Strafgestzbuches in den Sinn:

§344 Verfolgung Unschuldiger.

(1) Wer als Amtsträger...absichtlich oder wissentlich einen Unschuldigen...verfolgt wird mit Freiheitsstrafe...bestraft.

Und unschuldig sind wir doch alle, oder?

Aber nee Du. Warum sollten sich genannte Damen und Herren nicht privat ehrenamtlich engagieren. 
Ich sehe im Prinzip auch die Arbeit des VVS schon als sinnvoll an. Und das dort alle spießige Kleinbürger sind, sehe ich auch nicht so. Das jetzt so gezielt gegen Mountainbiker vorgeganen wird, geht wahrscheinlich von einigen Wenigen aus. Die Anderen ziehen höchstwahrscheinlich aus Unkenntnis mit.


----------



## Spur (24. Januar 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nee Du. Warum sollten sich genannte Damen und Herren nicht privat ehrenamtlich engagieren.



Weil Sie Ihr offizielles Amt dann auch von den privaten Ämtern trennen sollten.



			
				Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe im Prinzip auch die Arbeit des VVS schon als sinnvoll an.



Was das Aufstellen von Wanderkarten und das Pflanzen von Streuobstwiesen angeht stimme ich Dir zu.

Das sture Verhalten gegenüber solchen, die nicht dem Denkschema eines Herrn Schwonzen oder Herrn Krämer entsprechen halte ich hingegen für wenig sinnvoll. Und was das angeht, stecken die Herren viel Energie und Arbeit hinein. Frag' mal den DAV.

Spur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hein (24. Januar 2004)

@ Spur


> Ich hoffe, der Stil und Ton findet Eure Zustimmung.


Kurz gesagt; nein.

Dein Beitrag birgt nicht wenige Unterstellungen und Beleidigungen, auf die ich hier u. jetzt nicht die Zeit aufbringen werde einzeln drauf einzugehen.

Auch wenn z.Zt. grad bikespezifische Reibungsflächen mit dem VVS bestehen, darf nicht vergessen werden, dass das Siebengebirge in der Form, in der es wir Naturnutzer heute erleben, nicht geben würde, hätten sich nicht in der Vergangenheit und heute Ehrenamtler des VVS engagiert.


----------



## Spur (25. Januar 2004)

Hein schrieb:
			
		

> @ Spur
> Auch wenn z.Zt. grad bikespezifische Reibungsflächen mit dem VVS bestehen, darf nicht vergessen werden, dass das Siebengebirge in der Form, in der es wir Naturnutzer heute erleben, nicht geben würde, hätten sich nicht in der Vergangenheit und heute Ehrenamtler des VVS engagiert.



In welcher Form erleben wir es denn? Ich glaube, wir reden nicht vom gleichen Siebengebirge, oder?
Ich bin weder auf Streuobstwiesen, noch auf präparierte Wege, noch auf Gastronomie, noch auf Wanderkarten angewiesen. Ein ganz normaler, forstwirtschaftlich genutzter Wald hat für alle Naturnutzer ausreichende Infrastruktur. Auch ohne Vereine.
Spur.


----------



## vanillefresser (25. Januar 2004)

*@ Hein , Spur und Waschbaer*,

bleibt doch bitte sachlich bei Euren Argumentationen und fängt bitte nicht dieses blöde *Gekeife  * untereinander an !!!! 

Wir streben doch alle nach einem gemeinsamen Ziel und dabei sollte man einfach den Leuten mit dem meisten Sachverstand in diesen Dingen den Vortritt lassen bzw. bestimmte Dinge einfach vorher mal kurz *miteinander* absprechen.   

Ansonsten werden wir an der Situation wie sie sich jetzt darstellt wohl nix ändern!


----------



## Tilman (26. Januar 2004)

Spur schrieb:
			
		

> Hier der Wortlaut meines per Mail verfassten Leserbriefes an den GA



Nur zwei Tips

Ideologien weglassen (zumal kein Platz für die dann erforderlichen fundierten Erklärungen da ist, ohne die das ganze zur Beschimpfung ausartet)

Nicht länger als 30 Zeilen a ~43 Zeichen (PC entsprechend einstellen, Times New Roman).

Sonst drucken die Redaktionen es gar nicht oder kürzen meistens das ´raus, was man selber für am wichtigsten gehalten hat.


----------



## Tilman (26. Januar 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, wir begraben das Kriegsbeil. Laßt uns gemeinsam ringen. Gegen die Volksfront Vom Siebengebirge: VVS.



Mit Verlaub, nach meinen internen Kenntnissen erwischt Du mit dem VVS die Falschen, den Richtigen nenne ich aber aus ebenfalls internen Gründen nicht, werde mir ihn aber noch zur Brust nehmen, er ist mir schon bei der "3m-Affäre" aufgefallen.

Und wer meint, den VVS als Verein in die Pfanne hauen zu müssen, soll mal sagen, wie er ohne eine Organisation (bitteschön, es kann für die, die noch mehr Staat wollen, auch was amtliches sein) die Besucherlenkung in Ballungsräumen (Siebengebirge, Taunus,...) in den Griff kriegen will.

Näheres beim Verband Deutscher Naturparke.


----------



## Tilman (26. Januar 2004)

Spur schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Der Vorstand des VVS setzt sich zusammen aus Stadtbauräten, Bürgermeistern, einem Forstdirektor und einem Landrat. Ich frage mich nun, ob die Lobbytätigkeit mit den höchst offiziellen Ämtern zu vereinbaren ist? Ist das nicht Amtsmissbrauch?



Der VVS Vorstand:

Herbert Krämer, Königswinter 
Bürgermeister Peter Brassel Bad Honnef
Bürgermeister Peter Wirtz, Königswinter 
Stadtbaurat Sigurd Trommer, Bonn
Studiendirektor Wolfgang Hürter, Bonn 
Landrat Frithjof Kühn, Siegburg 
Forstdirektor Bernd Schwontzen, Bad Honnef 

"Stadtbaurät_en_"? Wo ist der zweite? Ich sehe nur einen. Und was ist mit dem Vorsitzenden und dem Studiendirektor?

Und was soll an all dem Amtsmissbrauch sein, zumal der VVS öffentlich rechtliche Aufgaben wahrnimmt? Viele Naturparkverwaltungen werden, auch wenn´s ein eV ist, z.B. von einem (stellenw. extra hierfür freigestellten) Forstbeamten geleitet.

Mit solchen formalen (und schlampig recherchierten) Scherzen bekommen wir die 2,5 Meter garantiert nicht weg. Denn der VVS entscheidet am Ende nicht, da sind andere für zuständig. Aber alles zu seiner Zeit!


----------



## rpo35 (26. Januar 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Verlaub, nach meinen internen Kenntnissen erwischt Du mit dem VVS die Falschen...



das hätte ich etwas früher wissen müssen; habe in meinem Schreiben schon ein wenig in Richtung VSS geschossen...aber ich denke, es hielt sich in Grenzen und ich bin recht sachlich geblieben.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Waschbaer (26. Januar 2004)

Möglicherweise sollte ich mehr mit Smilies arbeiten. Die VVS als gemeinsamer Feind ergab sich aufgrund des theatralischen Postings von Spur a´la "laßt uns zusammen stehen" als Filmzitat auf "Das Leben des Brian". Also:   

Übrigens: Meine grundsätzlich positive Einstellung bezüglicher der Arbeit des VVS sollte eigentlich deutlich geworden sein.

Ließt man die bereits angesprochene 3m Problematik hier im Forum, läßt sich der VVS diesbezüglich aber als Übeltäter ausmachen. Auch das Anfangsposting von Präsi hinsichtlich der geplanten neuen Regelung, stellt den VVS als Ursache dar.
Ich hoffe Du läßt uns bei gegebener Zeit an Deinem internen Wissen teilhaben Tilman.

Schönen Tag,

Jürgen.


----------



## X-Präsi (26. Januar 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Ließt man die bereits angesprochene 3m Problematik hier im Forum, läßt sich der VVS diesbezüglich aber als Übeltäter ausmachen. Auch das Anfangsposting von Präsi hinsichtlich der geplanten neuen Regelung, stellt den VVS als Ursache dar.
> Ich hoffe Du läßt uns bei gegebener Zeit an Deinem internen Wissen teilhaben Tilman.
> 
> Schönen Tag,
> ...



Hallo Jürgen !

Tilman hat mir bereits einige Hinweise gegeben, die auf einen weiteren Verursacher hindeuten. Kann sein, dass nicht alleine der VVS dahinter steckt...

Tilman hat aber absolut recht, wenn derartige Infos erst bekannt gegeben werden, wenn die erkenntnisse gesichert sind.

Ich gehe aber nach wie vor davon aus, dass der VVS nicht unwesentlich beteiligt ist. 

Das ist aber nicht unser eigentliches Problem. Wir müssen sachlich und ohne Polemik gegen die Vorhaben protestieren. Die nächsten Leserbriefe also bitte bei allem Groll weniger aggressiv.

Zur Thematik DAV-Tourengruppe:
Jeder, der eine DAV-MTB-Guide-Ausbildung durchlaufen hat, ist im Umgang mit anderern Nutzergruppen ähnlich geschult, wie in unserer BDR-/DIMB-Guide-Ausbildung. D.h., er wird auch darauf achten, dass die Gruppenstärken und ausgewählten Wege natur- und sozialverträglich sind. Deswegen denke ich, dass solche organisierten Geschichten vermutlich weniger "Schaden" anrichten, als so manche unorganisierte Tour. Ich denke da nur an ein paar Postings einiger Downhiller in früheren Threads, die sich nicht beirren liessen und sich unbedingt sonntags in voller Montur und Highspeed für den Kick die vielbegangensten Wege runter stürzen mussten.
Ein einziger Biker der so an einer Fussgängertruppe vorbeiheizt, richtet bestimmt mehr Schaden an, als 20 Vernünftige...
Damit ich richtig verstanden werde: für mich sind nicht alle Biker mit Protektoren und Integralhelm Rüpel ! Ich meine bloß diejenigen, die dem martialischen Äußeren auch noch ein gleiches Verhalten folgen lassen...


----------



## Waschbaer (26. Januar 2004)

Hier ein Brief zur Versachlichung der Dikussion:



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,



bezugnehmend auf Ihren Artikel âStrenge Auflagen fÃ¼r Biker und Hundebesitzerâ mÃ¶chten wir uns als begeisterte Mountainbiker kritisch zur geplanten Wegbreitenregelung Ã¤uÃern. Leider werden Mountainbiker von einigen anderen Erholungssuchenden immer noch als Eindringlinge in den Erholungsraum Wald angesehen. Dies mag im Einzelfall seine Ursache im rÃ¼cksichtslosen Verhalten einiger weniger Mountainbiker haben. Uns scheint es jedoch so, dass gerade Regelungen solcherart, wie die momentan Geplante, geeignet sind, Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Bikern heraufzubeschwÃ¶ren und nicht etwa, wie wohl gedacht, durch Verbote zu verhindern. 
Eine Studie der Sporthochschule KÃ¶ln hat belegt, dass Mountainbiken, wird es auf Wegen und  Pfaden auch unterhalb der fraglichen Breite betrieben, die Natur nicht mehr belastet als beispielsweise Wandern. Auch aufgrund dieser Studie gibt es jedenfalls fÃ¼r uns, und wahrscheinlich auch fÃ¼r andere Biker, keinen Grund, einem solchen Verbot Folge zu leisten. Diese Handhabung wird uns aber als rechtsfeindliche Gesinnung ausgelegt werden, was wiederum zu weiteren Konflikten fÃ¼hren wÃ¼rde. 
Es mÃ¼ssen, wenn Ã¼berhaupt vonnÃ¶ten, andere Wege gefunden werden, dem steigenden Potenzial von Radsportlern gerecht zu werden. Denn gerade die fraglichen schmaleren und unwegsameren Pfade werden von Wanderern wenig genutzt. Nach unseren Erfahrungen ergeben sich die Konflikte gerade auf den nicht in Rede stehenden Forstwegen aufgrund ihrer Breite und den daraus resultierenden hÃ¶heren Geschwindigkeiten und ihrer hohen FuÃgÃ¤ngerdichte. Hier aber helfen schon gegenseitige Freundlichkeit, RÃ¼cksichtnahme und gesunder Menschenverstand.



Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen,

Jessica und JÃ¼rgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (26. Januar 2004)

gefällt mir - kurz klar sachlich !


----------



## Schutzblech (27. Januar 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Studie der Sporthochschule Köln hat belegt, dass Mountainbiken, wird es auf Wegen und  Pfaden auch unterhalb der fraglichen Breite betrieben, die Natur nicht mehr belastet als beispielsweise Wandern.



Hallo Waschbär, hallo Forum

erlaubt mir diesen ersten Kommentar: die Kölner Studie qualifiziert sich selbst als nicht repräsentativ. Von "belegt, dass..." zu sprechen halte ich deshalb für etwas gewagt. So viel ich weiß, entstand diese Studie im Rahmen einer Semesterarbeit. Ein Teil ging um's Mountainbiken, ein zweiter um Klettern (Untersuchungsort war Nideggen). Die Aussagen basieren hauptsächlich auf Interviews und eigener Anschauung, jedoch nicht auf handfester, wasserdichter Forschung.
Mir klingelt aber noch in den Ohren, dass es mal in Saarbrücken eine Diplomarbeit zum Thema MTB und Erosion oder so ähnlich gab. Möglicherweise lässt sich daraus mehr ableiten?
BTW: an wen habt Ihr Euren Brief geschickt -  an den GA oder an das Amt, bzw. die Behörde?

@Tilmann: Woher Deine Sachkenntnis? Hab' ich da was übersehen?

Gruß vom Schutzblech (das am Sonntag verflucht dreckig geworden ist ;-)


----------



## Schutzblech (27. Januar 2004)

Schutzblech schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: an wen habt Ihr Euren Brief geschickt -  an den GA oder an



Oh, oh, die Frage war blöd. Geht ja aus dem ersten Satz Deines Briefes hervor. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Beg pardon!

Gruß vom Schutzblech


----------



## Hein (27. Januar 2004)

Nabend,
@Schutzblech
die Texte hier waren in erster Linie Leserbriefe an den GA.

@all
Hier an der Stelle wird es aber auch bald eine argumentative Hilfestellung zu Eingebungen gegen den Verordnungsentwurf geben, die dann von Euch bei der Behörde deponiert werden können.

Am Samstagnachmittag den 31. wird es zu dem Thema ein Treffen in Bad Honnef geben. Genauere Infos werden hier morgen erscheinen.
Gruss Hein


----------



## Schutzblech (27. Januar 2004)

Hein schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> @Schutzblech
> die Texte hier waren in erster Linie Leserbriefe an den GA.
> 
> ...



Hallo Hein!

Danke für Deine Info. Organisierte Mountainbiker? Is' ja 'n Ding. Ganz praktisch, so ein Forum...  

Gruss, Schutzblech


----------



## Hein (27. Januar 2004)

> Organisierte Mountainbiker? Is' ja 'n Ding.


Nicht nur die aktuellen Vorgänge im 7gb machen das Notwendig.
Für schlappe zehn Euro im Jahr kannst Du Dich mitorganisieren


----------



## Waschbaer (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo Schutzblech,

  was erwartest Du inhaltlich in einem Leserbrief? 
Die Studie ist durch ihre positive Grundaussage aber jedenfalls geeignet, meine persönliche Meinung, die zu Recht keinen GA-Leser interessiert, überhaupt diskutabel zu machen. 
Ich gebe Dir zu, daß man so eine Grundaussage schlecht einfach so im Raum stehen lassen kann. Ich hätte auch drei Seiten schreiben können. Aber siehe bereits oben Tilman: Dann würde der Brief nicht gedruckt werden. Und ob jetzt Köln oder Saarbrücken als Quelle dient, interessiert kein Schwein.
Jedefalls zeigt der Brief, daß es Gegenwind gibt.

Schönen Gruß,

Jürgen.


P.S.: Und noch ein interessanter Link: http://www.fa-tourismus.adfc.de/index.htm?/mtbhandrkapmtb.htm


----------



## Tilman (27. Januar 2004)

Schutzblech schrieb:
			
		

> @Tilmann: Woher Deine Sachkenntnis? Hab' ich da was übersehen?



Wahrscheinlich. Siehe Homepage und div. Internet-Aufsätze etc.


----------



## vanillefresser (28. Januar 2004)

Hi Leutchen,

wenn ihr den *Verordnungsentwurf* lesen wollt, ich hab den kompletten Entwurf mittlerweile auch.

*Bei Interesse schick ich das Teil als Email zu !!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (28. Januar 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schutzblech,
> 
> was erwartest Du inhaltlich in einem Leserbrief?
> Die Studie ist durch ihre positive Grundaussage aber jedenfalls geeignet, meine persönliche Meinung, die zu Recht keinen GA-Leser interessiert, überhaupt diskutabel zu machen.
> ...



Genauso sehe ich die Geschichte mit dem Leserbrief auch... Vor einem halben Jahr hat der VVS diese Studie selbst noch auszugsweise im GA veröffentlicht, wohl um den Diskussionen etwas Schärfe zu nehmen oder warum auch immer (kann mittlerweile die Taktik nicht mehr nachvollziehen, die dahinter steckt)...
In einem Leserbrief kann ein Hinweis darauf aber nicht schaden. Als Argumentationshilfe gegenüber den öffentlichen Stellen ist diese jedoch nur am Rande tauglich, da nicht repräsentativ und zu wenig in die Tiefe gehend.

Zu Deinem Hinweis zur ADFC-Seite: Die Aussagen des ADFC auf dieser Seite zielen auf die Tourismusförderung ab. *Daher Vorsicht !*
Seitens des VVS wurde in verschiedenen Gesprächen geäußert, dass man gar *keinen zusätzlichen Bike-tourismus* in dem kleinen Areal 7G möchte, da das Gebiet durch den naheliegenden Köln-Bonner Raum ohnehin mehr als ausreichend von allen möglichen Waldbesuchern frequentiert sei. Deswegen könnte es *kontraproduktiv* sein, von Tourismus-Förderung zu sprechen.


----------



## zorro3242 (28. Januar 2004)

Wie von Hein bereits gestern angekündigt, findet ein erstes Treffen am Samstag, den 31.1.2004 um 14.00 Uhr im Löwenburger Hof (LH) statt. Eventuell hat Hein bis dahin einige Kopien des Verordnungstextes gemacht, die er dort verteilen will. Tilmann, der im Vorfeld das Areal noch etwas in Augenschein nehmen will, nimmt auch Teil und kann sicherlich reichlich Fachwissen einbringen. Alles weitere ergibt sich dann vor Ort. Wer an dem Treffen teilnehmen möchte, sollte mir eine PN zukommen lassen, damit ich im LH ausreichend PLätze reservieren kann.


----------



## vanillefresser (28. Januar 2004)

Jürgen S. schrieb:
			
		

> Wie von Hein bereits gestern angekündigt, findet ein erstes Treffen am Samstag, den 31.1.2004 um 14.00 Uhr im Löwenburger Hof (LH) statt.



Würde gerne kommen, muß aber leider von 13.30 Uhr - 22.00 Uhr *Sicherheit produzieren!!!*


----------



## zorro3242 (28. Januar 2004)

@Vanillefresser

Zitat: Würde gerne kommen, muß aber leider von 13.30 Uhr - 22.00 Uhr Sicherheit produzieren!!!

Hallo Vanillefresser,

schade, dass Du nicht kommen kannst, aber ich bin sicher, wir werden das Ergebnis oder die weitere Vorgehensweise hier publizieren.


----------



## Tilman (28. Januar 2004)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen könnte es *kontraproduktiv* sein, von Tourismus-Förderung zu sprechen.



Da ist ´was dran. Insoweit ist es besser, von Tourismus*verträglichkeit* zu sprechen.


----------



## Schutzblech (28. Januar 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich. Siehe Homepage und div. Internet-Aufsätze etc.



Oh. Manchmal sind private Sites doch ganz aufschlussreich. Nett von Dir, Dich hier zu engagieren.

Gruß vom Schutzblech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schutzblech (28. Januar 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schutzblech,
> was erwartest Du inhaltlich in einem Leserbrief?
> Die Studie ist durch ihre positive Grundaussage aber jedenfalls geeignet, meine persönliche Meinung, die zu Recht keinen GA-Leser interessiert, überhaupt diskutabel zu machen.



@Waschbär
Warum so giftig? Ich habe die Aussage Deines Briefes schon verstanden und find' sie gut. Ich glaube aber, dass mein Hinweis gerechtfertig war. Bin Naturwissenschaftler und habe gelernt, bei den Fakten zu bleiben. Jedenfalls hoffen meine Profs, mir das beigebracht zu haben 

Mein Hinweis auf die Saarbrücker Studie sollte ein vielleicht hilfreicher Hinweis sein und nicht Besserwisserei.

Wär' doch schön, wenn wir uns nicht gleich bei jeder Kritik in die Wolle kriegen. Naja, ist womöglich ein prinzipieller Nachteil von Online-Foren, in denen man sich nicht ins Angesicht schauen kann. Hoffentlich kochen am Samstag die Emotionen nicht so hoch, sonst wird's nix mit einem gemeinsamen Statement.

Gruß vom Schutzblech


----------



## Schutzblech (28. Januar 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist ´was dran. Insoweit ist es besser, von Tourismus*verträglichkeit* zu sprechen.



Ich bin neu hier und riskiere gleich eine große Klappe. Haut mich bitte nicht!

Wollen wir wirklich und überhaupt von Tourismus sprechen. Klar, ist wieder so eine Definitionsfrage, aber als Tourist sehe ich mich nicht wirklich im Siebengebirge. Gaststätten haben von mir - und von den meisten anderen Bikern wohl weniger. Außer natürlich den Dreck zwischen Eingang und Toilette, wo wir unsere Flaschen auffüllen. Das wir einen wirtschaftlich relevanten Faktor darstellen, glaube ich nämlich nicht. Ein Argument in dieser Richtung könnte leicht wiederlegt werden. Und das ließe an unserer Glaubwürdigkeit zweifeln.
Gerade bezüglich dem, was Präsi etwas weiter oben sagt, dass nämlich der VVS eine weitere Förderung des Bike-Tourismus ablehnt (stand das nicht auch in den Studie oder zumindest in dem GA-Bericht darüber drin?), sollten wir uns wirklich guuuut überlegen, als was wir auftreten.

Euer Schutzblech.


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Januar 2004)

@Schutzblech:

Meine Empfehlung kann nur lauten, in erster Linie als lokal Betroffene  aufzutreten, die durch die DIMB etc. in ihrem Anliegen unterstützt werden.

Lasst den Tourismus raus ! Das kann als letzter Rettungsanker noch ins Spiel gebracht werden, wenn als letzter Ausweg vielleicht nur noch ein MTB-Wegenetz übrig bliebe (= Tourismusverträglichkeit durch Wegetrennung).


----------



## Waschbaer (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo Schutzblech,

meine Antwort war überhaupt nicht giftig gemeint. Sie ist nur schärfer rübergekommen, als sie eigentlich gedacht war.
Ich finde es auch super, daß Du den Hinweis auf die Saarbrücker Arbeit gegeben hast.

Jürgen.


----------



## Schutzblech (28. Januar 2004)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> @Schutzblech:
> 
> Meine Empfehlung kann nur lauten, in erster Linie als lokal Betroffene  aufzutreten, die durch die DIMB etc. in ihrem Anliegen unterstützt werden. Lasst den Tourismus raus !



Ich stimme Dir voll und ganz zu!



> Das kann als letzter Rettungsanker noch ins Spiel gebracht werden, wenn als letzter Ausweg vielleicht nur noch ein MTB-Wegenetz übrig bliebe (= Tourismusverträglichkeit durch Wegetrennung).



Uh oh, Wegetrennung :-/
Wenn dieser Vorschlag von uns Bikern kommt, könnte man ihn uns auch nachteilig auslegen: "Seht ihr, ihr gebt selbst zu, nicht vernünftig mit Wanderern auf gleichen Wegen koexistieren zu können." Wenn dieses Argument als Notanker vorgebracht werden muss, so sollte dies jemand tun, der rhetorisch so geschickt ist, dass er es als Idee der Gegenseite verkaufen kann.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass ein zweites Wegenetz mit den von den Behörden vorgebrachten Naturschutzbelangen wenig zu vereinbaren wäre. Selbst dann nicht, wenn es aus Teilen des bestehenden Wegenetzes hervorginge. Die Tendenz geht nach meiner Beobachtung doch dahin, Wege allgemein zu sperren, z.B. im Umfeld des Stenzelberges.

Euer Schutzblech


----------



## Schutzblech (28. Januar 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schutzblech,
> 
> meine Antwort war überhaupt nicht giftig gemeint. Sie ist nur schärfer rübergekommen, als sie eigentlich gedacht war.
> Ich finde es auch super, daß Du den Hinweis auf die Saarbrücker Arbeit gegeben hast.
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

dann entschuldige ich mich für das Missverständnis! Nix für ungut!

Schutzblech


----------



## Waschbaer (28. Januar 2004)

Meiner Ansicht nach wäre eine getrenntes Wegenetz sogar eine mittlere Katastrophe für uns. Ich habe mir überlegt, ob ich die z.B. österreichische Praxis, durch getrennte Wege Konflikte zu vermeiden, in meinen Brief als Vorbild für das Siebengebirge erwähnen soll.
Aber: Im Gegensatz zu jedem x-beliebigen Tal in den Alpen gibt es im Siebengebirge nur eine handvoll Trails, um die es hier ja schließlich geht. Mir fallen da spontan so sieben bis acht wirklich brauchbare Pfade ein, die auch eine richtige Abfahrt zum Rhein ermöglichen. Bei einer Wegetrennung würden die aber mit Sicherheit nicht alle für MTBler freigegeben werden, mit der Folge, daß man nur noch ein paar Trails befahren dürfte und für alle anderen der Ofen endgültig aus wäre. Dann gäbe es auch keine Diskussion mehr mit irgendwem, "da wir dann ja unsere Strecken hätten". Schluß-aus-Feierabend!
   Ob es bei einem getrennten Wegenetz eine Biketourismus aus einem großen Umkreis gäbe, glaube ich nicht. Gäbe es so ein Netz bspw. bei Koblenz, würde ich da auch nicht hinfahren. Bezüglich dieses Punktes habe ich keine Bedenken. 
Das Ziel muß sein, das ganze Siebengebirge für uns offen zu halten (bis auf einige wenige Ausnahmen wie das Tretschbachtal vieleicht).


----------



## Handlampe (28. Januar 2004)

Ich muss zugeben, das ich mich erstmal nicht an der Diskusion beteiligen werde. Eigentlich ist ja schon alles gesagt worden und bevor jetzt noch mehr empörte Leserbriefe an den GA geschrieben werden, wo man eh nicht weiß, ob und wieviel davon veröffentlicht wird, warte ich erst mal ab, ob es eine gemeinsame Aktion geben wird. Daran werde ich mich natürlich beteiligen.

Ansonsten hab ich für mich persönlich schon einen Entschluss gefasst:

An schönen WE's fahre ich einfach nicht  im 7Gebirge, hab ich eigentlich schon immer so gehalten, weil, ob mit oder ohne 2,5m Regelung kommt es bei vollen Wegen eigentlich immer zu Konflikten, zumal die Fahrerei dann eh keinen Spass macht. 
In der Woche kann man dagegen bei leeren Trails völlig entspannt fahren und am WE gibt es dann doch viele schöne andere Reviere.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Heimwerker King (28. Januar 2004)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Deinem Hinweis zur ADFC-Seite: Die Aussagen des ADFC auf dieser Seite zielen auf die Tourismusförderung ab. *Daher Vorsicht !*
> Seitens des VVS wurde in verschiedenen Gesprächen geäußert, dass man gar *keinen zusätzlichen Bike-tourismus* in dem kleinen Areal 7G möchte, da das Gebiet durch den naheliegenden Köln-Bonner Raum ohnehin mehr als ausreichend von allen möglichen Waldbesuchern frequentiert sei. Deswegen könnte es *kontraproduktiv* sein, von Tourismus-Förderung zu sprechen.



Aber der Kölner-Stadt-Anzeiger bietet "Tippeltouren" mit Sonderzug ins Siebengebirge und die Folge ist Chaos im Siebengebirge!!! Echt Klasse!!! Aber wieviel Biker sind am Wochendende wirklich im /-Gebirge unterwegs. Hat die mal einer gezählt.

cu


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Januar 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ziel muß sein, das ganze Siebengebirge für uns offen zu halten (bis auf einige wenige Ausnahmen wie das Tretschbachtal vieleicht).



Absolute Übereinstimmung ! Ich hasse Reservate...
Für mich wäre es auch nur der beschriebene allerletzte Ausweg um eine Aussperrung in letzter Konsequenz zu verhindern. Meistens kommen die Behörden übrigens mit derartigen Angeboten.

für das kleine Areal 7G dürfte ein solches Unterfangen aber recht schwer werden, da nicht so viele Wege-Alternativen bestehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (29. Januar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wieviel Biker sind am Wochendende wirklich im /-Gebirge unterwegs. Hat die mal einer gezählt.



Ich weiß vom Naturpark Hochtaunus, auch einem Naturpark am Rande mehrerer Großstädte, daß dort detaillierte Erhebungen gemacht werden. Sonst hätte Besucherlenkung ("weiche" Besucherlenkung durch Wegweisung/-empfehlung oder auch dort kaum vorh. "harte" Besucherlenkung per Verbot) keine Grundlage. Das sollte also im 7gb auch so sein (oder etwa nicht   ). Ich werde also mal nachfragen.


----------



## Tilman (29. Januar 2004)

Schutzblech schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade bezüglich dem, was Präsi etwas weiter oben sagt, dass nämlich der VVS eine weitere Förderung des Bike-Tourismus ablehnt (stand das nicht auch in den Studie oder zumindest in dem GA-Bericht darüber drin?), sollten wir uns wirklich guuuut überlegen, als was wir auftreten.



Was Biker im 7gb machen, _ist_ Tourismus, zumal, wenn sie von Aachen oder Sonstwo kommen. Tourismusfachlich ist das reichlich egal, _als was_ man dort gerne angesehen würde und praktisch kommt es deshalb auf etwa "Wie" an. 

Eine gewisse Systematik der Besucherführung kann dabei nicht schaden. Dabei ist besagte Praxis oft Maßstab genug denn auch Wanderer haben "Geheimtipps", zumal das Betreten des NSG nach Ziff.11 aus §5 Abs.2 der SchutzVO (Entw.) abweichend von landes- und allgemeinforstrechtlichen Betretungsrecht (vgl. §14 BWaldG) außerhalb der .... Wege verboten ist und sich somit ohnehin alles auf die Wege konzentrieren würde. Und es wäre sicher eine Illusion, daß es besonders toll wäre, einen schmalen Weg zu befahren, auf dem einem alle Minute Wanderertrupps entgegenkommen.

Insoweit wäre der DAV nicht als weiterer MTB-, sondern als Wander- und Gebirgsverein interessant.


----------



## Tilman (29. Januar 2004)

Anbei die Mail an den Naturpark



> *Jan 29, 2004 07:55 Central European Time
> To:    VVS GschSt Koenigswinter <[email protected]>
> Subject:    Besucheranalyse Naturpark Siebengebirge
> 
> ...


----------



## Spur (29. Januar 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Was Biker im 7gb machen, _ist_ Tourismus, zumal, wenn sie von Aachen oder Sonstwo kommen. Tourismusfachlich ist das reichlich egal, _als was_ man dort gerne angesehen würde und praktisch kommt es deshalb auf etwa "Wie" an.



Als Tourismus versteht man laut Lexikon die Gesamtheit des Fremdenverkehrs. Die wenigsten der Biker im Siebengebirge sind aber Fremde, sondern in der deutlichen Mehrzahl Einheimische. Also keine Touristen.

Zitat: net-lexikon.de:
_Als Tourismus bezeichnet man die Gesamtheit des Fremdenverkehrs. Die französischen Wörter tourisme und tourist wurden als offizielle Begriffe erstmals von der Société des Nations verwendet, um Reisende zu beschreiben, die länger als 24 Stunden im Ausland verbringen. _

Gruß, Spur.


----------



## vanillefresser (29. Januar 2004)

Juergen S. schrieb:
			
		

> @Vanillefresser
> schade, dass Du nicht kommen kannst, aber ich bin sicher, wir werden das Ergebnis oder die weitere Vorgehensweise hier publizieren.



Hi Jürgen,

wenn es die Umstände zulassen, werde ich versuchen während meiner Patrouille mal kurz vorbei zu schauen. Kann aber nix versprechen !


----------



## Waschbaer (29. Januar 2004)

Da Du den Fremdenverkehr ansprichst: Du würdest Dich wundern, wer alles Femdenverkehrsbeitrag zahlen muß, weil er angeblich vom Fremdenverkehr profitiert. Bei uns in Linz gibt es eine "Friedhofskneipe" die vom touristischen Zentrum Kilometerweit weg ist. Auch die muß zahlen, da unser Friedhof auch aus anderen Ortschaften in unserer Verbandsgemeinde "belegt" ist und die Trauergäste aus den Nachbarorten, die in besagter Kneipe den anschließenden Leichenschmaus abhalten, Fremdenverkehr i.S. dieser Verordnung darstellen.
Was Tourismus oder Fremdenverkehr ist, bestimmt sich immer nach dem anzuwenden Gesetz (und nicht nach der allgemein üblichen Definition).


----------



## Tilman (29. Januar 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Was Tourismus oder Fremdenverkehr ist, bestimmt sich immer nach dem anzuwenden Gesetz (und nicht nach der allgemein üblichen Definition).



Welches Gesetz definiert wo Tourismus?

Aber um die Sache zu vereinfachen (vgl. auch - Spurs Lexikon  in allen Ehren*   -  Tagestourismus, Städtetourismus,.....) siehe z.B. nach bei der IHK Nordschwarzwald


*)  Die Tourismusdefinition der Société des Nations (SDN) erfolgte 1937 für den _internationalen_ Tourismus.


----------



## XCRacer (29. Januar 2004)

Für alle zum Selberlesen im Anhang der VO Siebengebirge

Worddokument, gezippt !


----------



## Schutzblech (29. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle zum Selberlesen im Anhang der VO Siebengebirge



Hi XCRacer!

Besten Dank für das Doc.

Mir fällt da ein Plakat ein, das ein paar Jahre lang an der B257 durchs Ahrtal am Ortseingang Hönningen hing. Dabei ging es um die Nichtfreigabe der fertig gestellten Tunnel, weil sich darin zwischenzeitlich eine Fledermauspopulation angesiedelt hatte. Auf dem Plakat stand: Fledermäuse dürfen leben - wir auch?
Zwischenzeitlich sind die Tunnel freigegeben und auch Hönnigen hat seine Ortsumgehung.

@Tilmann: hast Du eine Ahnung was
"Freistellen der Halden, Felsen und Kuppen," heißen mag?

Gruß vom Schutzblech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterdre (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Im Siebengebirge liegen seit Jahren unsere hometrails. Wir fahren dort dh's, enge versteckte singletrails und auch schnelle Wanderwege. In den letzten 7 Jahren gabs vielleicht mal 4-5 Diskussionen mit "Wanderern". Ich glaube, das es sehr schwer sein wird eine solche Verordnung durchzusetzten. Im Endeffekt ist so etwas nur mit grossem Aufwand ( berittene-Polizeipatrouille o. Videokameras, hö hö!) möglich. Man darf ja auch nicht im Mondorfer oder Eschmarer See baden (..was nichts daran ändert, daß es die Leute trotzdem tun!). Der einzige Weg, diese "Debatte"  nicht harte Wirklichkeit werden zu lassen, ist sich rücksichtsvoll zu verhalten. Der Natur und den Wanderern gegenüber!
Ach so, an alle Autofahrer/Wanderer! : Fahrradfahren ist das ökonomischste, ökologischste und vielleicht Gesündeste Fortbewegungsmittel (ausser latschen!) und ich würde mir gut übelegen was ich zu dem Thema sage, in anbetracht der Tatsache, das ganze Jahr über die Umwelt mit Pkw-Abgasen zu verpesten! In diesem Sinne, verbleibe isch mit freundlischen Jrüssen, euer Monsterdre!


----------



## Waschbaer (29. Januar 2004)

Von Tilman: "Welches Gesetz definiert wo Tourismus?"

Keines. Hat ja auch keiner behauptet, daß es irgendwo legal definiert wird.


----------



## Tilman (29. Januar 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Von Tilman: "Welches Gesetz definiert wo Tourismus?"
> 
> Keines. Hat ja auch keiner behauptet, daß es irgendwo legal definiert wird.



Wenn jemand sagt, daß sich etwas nach dem jeweils anzuwendenden Gesetz definiert wird, dachte ich, es gäbe wider Erwarten eines........


----------



## Waschbaer (29. Januar 2004)

Ich verstehe meinen Beitrag auf einmal auch nicht mehr. Aber was ich sagen will: Das ist Tourismus was wir Biker da machen.


----------



## Schutzblech (29. Januar 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Anbei die Mail an den Naturpark



Hallo Tilman

Ich hab' aus der Kölner Studie eine PDF-Seite mit ein paar statistischen Zahlen extrahiert. Z.T. sind diese Daten offiziell bestätigt, z.T. basieren Sie auf der Umfrage der Studenten mit Anzahl der Befragten n=65 (Wanderer) bzw. n=59 MTBler.
Falls Du das gebrauchen kannst - sie hat 173 kB.

In einem weiteren PDF Dokument (337 kB) hab ich das Fazit zusammen gefasst.

Sie sind selbst gezippt zu groß, um Sie hier zu posten, ich schick Sie aber gerne per EMail.

HTH, Schutzblech


----------



## X-Präsi (29. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leutz !

Da Norman (Mit-Dimbo) und ich von Freitag bis Sonntag den zweiten Ausbildungsabschnitt der BDR-/DIMB-Bike-Guide-Ausbildung veranstalten, sind wir hoffentlich beim konstituierenden Treffen entschuldigt. 

Ich drücke Euch jedenfalls mal feste die Daumen, auf dass Ihr vor lauter geistigen Ergüssen nicht mehr aus den Augen gucken könnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (29. Januar 2004)

Schutzblech schrieb:
			
		

> @Tilmann: hast Du eine Ahnung was
> "Freistellen der Halden, Felsen und Kuppen," heißen mag?



Das heißt, daß man die betreffenden Felsen etc. vor allem vom Gehölz befreit, damit dieses nicht Schaden an den Objekten anrichtet, z.B mit den Wurzeln die Felsen sprengt etc.

Solche Maßnahmen können auch schon mal zu Stunk zwischen verschiedenen Interessentengruppen führen. Ich habe hier im Landkreis einen Felsen (Naturdenkmal), der ist inzwischen vor lauter Moosen (keine besonderen Arten) kaum noch als Fels zu erkennen. Da geraten dann schon mal die Fels-Anblicks- und die Moos-Erhaltungs-Fans aneinander.


----------



## Schutzblech (30. Januar 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt, daß man die betreffenden Felsen etc. vor allem vom Gehölz befreit, damit dieses nicht Schaden an den Objekten anrichtet, z.B mit den Wurzeln die Felsen sprengt etc.
> 
> Solche Maßnahmen können auch schon mal zu Stunk zwischen verschiedenen Interessentengruppen führen. Ich habe hier im Landkreis einen Felsen (Naturdenkmal), der ist inzwischen vor lauter Moosen (keine besonderen Arten) kaum noch als Fels zu erkennen. Da geraten dann schon mal die Fels-Anblicks- und die Moos-Erhaltungs-Fans aneinander.




Danke für die Aufklärung. Falls ich da nichts Essentielles übersehe, so dünkt mir, ist dies ein Ausdruck unseres sehr verzerrten Verständnisses von Natur. Ich denke doch mal, Bäume (und auch das Moos) wachsen dort, wo ihnen die natürlichen Gegebenheiten zugute kommen. Wenn sie meinen auf einem Felsen wachsen zu können - bitteschön. Dem Baum - oder dem Moospolster - nun aber zu sagen, Ey!, das geht aber nicht, Du machst da alles kaputt! ist doch ziemlich hirnrissig. Und ein Eingriff in den Lauf der Natur.
Okay, jetzt ist die ein oder andere Felsklippe nicht auf natürlichem Wege entstanden, sondern durch Steinbruchtätigkeit. Möchte man jetzt unbedingt den Steinbruch  - z.B. als Denkmal der Lokalgeschichte - erhalten, hätte ich ein Einsehen. Nun gibt's im Siebengebirge praktisch keine Felsklippe, die nicht durch Steinbruchtätigkeit entstanden wäre. In diesen Felsen hat sich im Laufe der letzten 100 bis 150 Jahre (seit Ende der Steinbruchtätigkeit) eine Fauna und Flora entwickelt. Ohne den Bergbau hätten diese keine Chance gehabt. Ist das jetzt natürlich?

Naja, ist so ein morgendlicher Erguss, der wahrscheinlich hundert Jahre zu spät kommt. Aber damals gab's noch kein IBC-Forum...

Schönen Tag Leute! Schutzblech


----------



## Tilman (30. Januar 2004)

Schutzblech schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Aufklärung. Falls ich da nichts Essentielles übersehe, so dünkt mir, ist dies ein Ausdruck unseres sehr verzerrten Verständnisses von Natur. Ich denke doch mal, Bäume (und auch das Moos) wachsen dort, wo ihnen die natürlichen Gegebenheiten zugute kommen.



Die Sache hat natürlich (....) zwei Seiten. Um beim Thema, wenn auch möglicherweise nicht beim 7gb, zu bleiben.

Nimm an, ein langsamm durch Gehölze überwachsener Fels o.ä. würde sich nun zum Biken eignen und dem stünde auch aus Sicht der Besucherlenkung und dem Schutz von besonderen Lebensräumen und Arten (vgl. z.B. FFH-Richtlinie) nichts entgegen. Dann sollte man z.B. schon erwägen dürfen, ob man den Fels nicht auch zum Biken freigibt.

Ein etwas weniger bike-mäßige Beispiel: 

Eine idyllische kuppige Agrarlandschaft aus Wiesen und Weiden wächst durch Nadelholz zu, das vor 40 Jahren eigentlich nur gesetzt wurde, um Weihnachtsbäume draus zu machen. Die Bäume mögen dort zwar auch weiter gut wachsen und gedeihen und man könnte sie auch in Ruhe lassen, aber ist das ein Grund, nur weil es offensichtlich zu wenig Weihnachtsbaum-Kunden gab, die eigentlich traditionell vielfältigere Kulturlandschaft auf Dauer "aufzugeben"? 

Worauf ich vergaß hinzuweisen ist, daß in §1 Bundesnaturschutzgesetz ausdrücklich auch der Schutz und die Entwicklung der _Kulturlandschaft_ festgeschrieben ist.


----------



## vanillefresser (30. Januar 2004)

@XCRacer,

vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe zum zippen der VO   So kann sich jeder dieses Teil durchlesen !!!!

@Monsterdre



			
				Monsterdre schrieb:
			
		

> berittene-Polizeipatrouille



Das Siebengebirge gehört größtenteils zum Überwachungsbereich des Polizeipräsidium Bonn. Und dort hat die Regierung des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen, wie bei allen Behörden in NW, die Polizei-Reiterstaffeln aus Kostengründen abgeschafft !   

Da bleibt nur noch eine Überwachung durch *Mountainbike-Streifen* übrig !
Ob die grünberockten Mädels und Jungs dafür aber fit genug sind wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Schutzblech (30. Januar 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sache hat natürlich (....) zwei Seiten. Um beim Thema, wenn auch möglicherweise nicht beim 7gb, zu bleiben.
> [...]
> Worauf ich vergaß hinzuweisen ist, daß in §1 Bundesnaturschutzgesetz ausdrücklich auch der Schutz und die Entwicklung der _Kulturlandschaft_ festgeschrieben ist.



Das das nicht alles Schwarzweiss ist, hab' ich mir schon gedacht. Du hast sicherlich Recht. Jedoch frage ich mich schon, ob "Naturschutz" nicht der Einfachheit halber immer wieder als Totschlagargument genommen wird. Aber sage ich das so, unterstelle ich andere, möglicherweise weniger hehre Absichten. Und da ich jedwelche Absichten mangels Sachkenntnis nicht nachvollziehen könnte, schweige ich lieber stille.

Gruß, Schutzblech.


----------



## Heimwerker King (30. Januar 2004)

Hi Jürgen,

würde Samstag auch nach Bad Honnef kommen.

Bitte sende mir noch die Anschrifft der Löwenburg.

Gruß
Horst alias Heimwerker King


----------



## Enrgy (30. Januar 2004)

vanillefresser schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da bleibt nur noch eine Überwachung durch *Mountainbike-Streifen* übrig !...



Bei meinen letzten Touren dort hab ich viele Hubschrauber rumfliegen sehen, wahrscheinlich Flugschule oder so (immer Kreise gedreht und 5 Stück hintereinander). Wozu Reiterstaffeln, wozu MTB-Staffeln wenns auch bequem aus der Luft geht? Werden die Jungs direkt noch in die Handhabung der Infrarot-Suchgeräte eingewiesen, und ab gehts zum fröhlichen Bikerjagen!


----------



## zorro3242 (30. Januar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jürgen,
> 
> würde Samstag auch nach Bad Honnef kommen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Horst,
toll, dass Du auch kommen willst.     Der Löwenburger Hof ist der Gasthof direkt unterhalb der Löwenburg. Ist ansich nicht zu verfehlen. 

Gruß

Juergen S.


----------



## Airhaenz (30. Januar 2004)

So habe jetzt auch meinen Leserbrief abgeschickt.
Was sollen wir jetzt tun?
Wenn jemand noch den Artikel im GA über die Studie MTB im Siebngebirge braucht, kann ich diesen auf Anfrage zumailen.

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich nehme mit diesem Brief Stellung zu dem Artikel Bad Honnefer müssen sich nicht aufregen vom 20.01.2004.

Ich suche das Siebengebirge schon seit mehreren Jahren, sowohl mit dem Mountainbike, als auch zu Fuß zur Erholung auf.

Um so mehr bin ich über den Inhalt, als auch die Form, des Artikels schockiert. In einem attraktivem Naturschutzgebiet, wie im Siebengebirge, muss es zwangsläufig zu einem Kompromiss zwischen verschiedenen Nutungsgruppen (Wanderer, Radfahrer, etc.) kommen, damit gegenseitige Gefährdungen auf ein nicht auszuschließendes Minimum reduziert werden. Dazu ist das Verbieten von Radfahren auf Wegen, schmaler als 2,5m, der falsche Weg. Schlimmer, er verschlechtert noch die jetzige Situation! Gerade die breiten Wege sind stark von Wanderern frequentiert. Auf dem Rad ist man dort automatisch schneller unterwegs, da die Wege gut befestigt sind. Diese Geschwindigkeitsdifferenz wird von Fußgängern als unangenehm wahrgenommen; birgt ein hohes Unfallrisiko. Die schmaleren Wege werden bei weitem nicht so stark von ganzen Gruppen Wanderern besucht und Radfahrer müssen zum passieren absteigen oder Schritttempo fahren. Diese sichere Ausweichmöglichkeit soll nun vom Gesetz aus verboten werden? Und als Grund wird der Naturschutz vorgeschoben! Obwohl es mehrere Studien gibt die darauf hinweisen, dass Bodenerosion sowohl von Fußgängern als auch von Radfahren ausgelöst werden kann. Im speziellen, hat dieses der General-Anzeiger selbst in der Ausgabe 24.06.2003 publiziert! Hierbei handelt es sich sogar um eine Studie der Uni Köln, die sich speziell auf die Situation im Siebengebirge bezieht! Ein Mitglied des Vorstandes Verschönerungsverein Siebengebirge hält das Resultat sogar für repräsentativ. Und nun stellt Ihre Redaktion mit dem effekthascherischen Foto eines springenden Mountainbikers die Radfahrer als Naturfreveler dar! In Anbetracht der kritischen Situation halte ich dieses nicht für neutrale Berichterstattung. In Hoffnung auf eine für alle beteiligten zufrieden stellende Klärung des Sachverhalts.



Ihr Jochen Klingbeil   _


----------



## vanillefresser (30. Januar 2004)

@Enrgy



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinen letzten Touren dort hab ich viele Hubschrauber rumfliegen sehen



bei den *Drehflügelfluggeräten* *im Volksmund heißen die Dinger Hubschrauber* handelt es sich um Eigentum des Bundesgrenzschutzes, der seine Fliegerstaffel unweit des Siebengebirges, nämlich in St. Augustin-Hangelar, stationiert hat.
Die Fliegerstaffeln des Landes NW sind in Düsseldorf und Dortmund stationiert und werden nur auf Anforderung der örtlich zuständigen Polizeibehörde ( für das Siebengebirge der PP Bonn ) eingesetzt. *Budgetierung muß eingehalten werden*

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir nur sagen, daß eine solche Anforderung  nicht damit verbunden ist, daß sich unverzüglich eine Maschine in Bewegung setzt * die Mühlen der Bürokratie mahlen langsam*

Die Maschinen des BGS können von der Polizei des Landes NW für solche Sachen glücklicherweise nicht eingesetzt werden  

Hoffentlich habe ich jetzt nicht zuviel verraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ploughman (30. Januar 2004)

Liebe Siebengebirgler,

Standort bedingt bin ich ja nur im Linksrheinischen unterwegs, verfolge aber trotzdem mit Interesse den Zwist zwischen Euch auf der einen und Schneewittchen und den sieben Zwergen auf der Wanderschaft andererseits. Wir haben bei uns auch ein zum Biken halbwegs akzeptables Terrain, den Kottenforst. Eine Verwendung hierfür am Sonntag sollte man aber ob des zu erwartenden Füllungsgrades mit in Vierer- und Fünferreihen dahermarschierenden Rauchervereinen meiden. Wobei nicht nur die das Problem sind: am Sonntag Morgen zeigen auch Herrscharen von Lauftreffs, dass ihnen der Wald alleine gehört und man vor allem auch Joggen kann, ohne nach vorne zu schauen. Der Sonntag also gehört stets der Straße...wahrscheinlich auch kein Supertrost für Euch. Aber schauen wir mal von der Straße auf die (leider allzuoft!!!) parallel verlaufenden Radwege, wo sich Rennradler, Kinderwagen und Hundeführer den ein Meter breiten Holperpfad (eine echte Alternative zum Singletrail?) friedlich dreiteilen sollen. Wenn die 2,50m-Regel nicht im Straßenverkehr gilt, warum dann auf anderen Verkehrsflächen??? Und bestimmt sind es die gleichen Vollidioten, die laut hupend an uns vorbeifahren, sollten wir mal nicht den Radweg benutzen.

Gruß
Ploughman


			
				Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> So habe jetzt auch meinen Leserbrief abgeschickt.
> Was sollen wir jetzt tun?
> Wenn jemand noch den Artikel im GA über die Studie MTB im Siebngebirge braucht, kann ich diesen auf Anfrage zumailen.
> 
> ...


----------



## zorro3242 (30. Januar 2004)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> So habe jetzt auch meinen Leserbrief abgeschickt.
> Was sollen wir jetzt tun?
> Wenn jemand noch den Artikel im GA über die Studie MTB im Siebngebirge braucht, kann ich diesen auf Anfrage zumailen.
> 
> ...




Der Autor des Artikels ist übrigens engagierter und begeisterter Läufer u. a. im Siebengebirge sowie Mitglied eines LT. Ob dies mit der Objektivität des Artikels in Zusammenhang steht ?


----------



## Ursi (30. Januar 2004)

Oops


----------



## XCRacer (30. Januar 2004)

Gratulation zum geänderten Entwurf der SchutzVO. Tilman, das kann nur auf deinem Mist gewachsen sein  
Besonders positiv finde ich, das sich die vorgeschlagenen Änderungen nicht nur auf den "MTB-Abschnitt" bezieht, sondern ein Optimierung des gesamten Dukuments stattgefunden hat.

Und wenn ihr die Fotos vom Text trennt, kann man das auch anständig zippen und als Anhang hier im Forum platzieren 

Betr: MTB-Polizei im 7gb
Vanillefresser, wäre doch ein Job für dich!  Ich habe mich schon oft gefragt, warum bspw. bei Suchaktionen nach Vermissten, nicht gezielt MTB-Gruppen/Vereine mit einbezogen werden. Wir (MTB'ler) sind oft in abgelegenen Waldgebieten unterwegs und können einen größeren Raum abdecken als kleine Suchtrupps. Speziell im Fall der vermissten Person im Venn vor ca.einer Woche hätte ich diese Möglichkeit für angebracht gehalten.

Betr: Antrag auf eine Schutzverordnung
Was muß man tun, bzw. was muß man sein, um solch einen Antrag zu stellen? Könnte (theoretisch  ) ein Radsportverein beantragen, das Gehen auf Wegen über 2,5m-Breite zu unterbinden? Gründe gäbe es ja genug! Sagen wir mal, die Öffentlichkeit bekommt davon nichts mit und die Einspruchsfrist läuft ab, wird das dann rechtskräftig?
Bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen, ist nur rethorisch gefragt !


----------



## Heimwerker King (30. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *Gratulation zum geänderten Entwurf* der SchutzVO. Tilman, das kann nur auf deinem Mist gewachsen sein
> Besonders positiv finde ich, das sich die vorgeschlagenen Änderungen nicht nur auf den "MTB-Abschnitt" bezieht, sondern ein Optimierung des gesamten Dokuments stattgefunden hat.



Hab´ ich irgend was nicht gespannt, oder hat Tilman den Entwurf hier noch nicht gepostet?

Bitte Info?

Möchte ich auch gerne lesen.

cu
Horst


----------



## vanillefresser (30. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Betr: MTB-Polizei im 7gb
> Vanillefresser, wäre doch ein Job für dich!



@XCRacer,

wär mal einen Vorschlag bei der Bezirksregierung in Köln wert, ich bau da voll auf Deine Ideen!   Vielleicht darf ich mir dann auch ein neues Bike aussuchen!  

Die Idee, MTB-Gruppen oder ähnliche Institutionen in eine evtl. Vermißtensuche mit einzubinden, wird meines Erachtens nach an der Sturheit und Starrköpfigkeit der Behörden scheitern. 
Lieber 3-4 Hundertschaften ortsfremde Grünröckchen in unbekanntes Gebiet karren


----------



## Hein (30. Januar 2004)

Nabend,
prima zu erfahren, dass das morgige Treffen eine recht grosse Resonanz gefunden hat.
Bei der momentanen Situation ist das ja leider auch dringend notwendig.

Neben der Diskussion über den Verordnungsentwurf und den Strategien gegen gewisse dort aufgeführte Formulierungen bei den Behörden Bedenken anzumelden, sollte das Treffen auch dazu genutzt werden, ein Netzwerk engagierter biker des Siebengebirges ins Leben zu rufen.

Wie schon bei den 3m-Schilder des VVS und grade jetzt zeigt sich, dass es dringend notwendig ist mit einheitlicher, möglichst starker Stimme auf Probleme reagieren zu können aber auch den Dialog mit Behörden und Institutionen zu suchen.

Bis morgen um 14 Uhr im Löwenburger Hof. Eine wegbeschreibung findet Ihr hier.
Gruss
Hein


----------



## FunRun (30. Januar 2004)

hallo,
ich beobachte diesen thread seit dem anfang. da ich aus einer entfernten gegend komme (niedersachsen), habe ich mich bisher noch nicht zu diesem thema, welches ja mehr oder weniger auf das 7G spezifiziert ist, geäussert.
natürlich unterstütze ich eure vorgehensweise und hoffe auf ein positives ergebnis.
zu meinem anliegen:
ich betreibe das mountainbiking eigentlich nach dem motto:
was der gesetzgeber nicht weiss, macht ihn nicht heiss!

will damit sagen, das es mich ehrlich gesagt nicht interessiert wo ich zu fahren habe, und wo nicht. wenn mir wanderer begegnen, verhalte ich mich defensiv und wechsle auch mal gerne ein wörtchen mit ihnen. bisher gab es auch noch nie probleme!
die frage die sich mir stellt ist aber eher versicherungstechnischer natur. inwiefern besteht versicherungsschutz (unfallversicherung, haftpflichtversicherung) bei einem unfall, etc., auf verbotenen wegen?
die frage stellt sich mir mal gerade...

soll aber nicht weiter vom thema ablenken!

greetz,
FunRun


----------



## XCRacer (31. Januar 2004)

FunRun schrieb:
			
		

> ...die frage die sich mir stellt ist aber eher versicherungstechnischer natur. inwiefern besteht versicherungsschutz (unfallversicherung, haftpflichtversicherung) bei einem unfall, etc., auf verbotenen wegen?



Ich denke mal, hier ist genau das Problem. Du radelst auf einen für dich nicht zugelassenen Weg. Du kolidierst mit einem Fußgänger. Kommt *deine* Haftpflicht für den Fremdschaden auf? Kommt *deine* Krankenkasse für deine Behandlungskosten auf?

Ich hoffe, das das heutige Treffen für uns positiv ausgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunRun (31. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, hier ist genau das Problem. Du radelst auf einen für dich nicht zugelassenen Weg. Du kolidierst mit einem Fußgänger. Kommt *deine* Haftpflicht für den Fremdschaden auf? Kommt *deine* Krankenkasse für deine Behandlungskosten auf?
> 
> Ich hoffe, das das heutige Treffen für uns positiv ausgeht.




man (ich) weiss es nicht. denn eigentlich ist es das fahren auf verbotenen wegen doch nur eine ordnungswidrigkeit und dies erfüllt meines wissens nach noch nicht den bestand einer grob fahrlässigen haltung auf die sich die versicherer berufen können, oder???
ich habe soeben per email meine bezirksregierung kontaktiert und mal nachgefragt wie die es sehen. bin gespannt was die anworten...

greetz,
FunRun

edit:
habe da mal einen antrag der grünen von 2001 online gestellt der vorsieht ein mountainbike wegenetz einzurichten.
klick 
ich denke dieser thread ist mittlerweile für das gesamte bundesgebiet interessant und ich hoffe das eure bemühungen im 7G einen präzedenzfall schaffen   

go on,
FunRun


----------



## Heimwerker King (31. Januar 2004)

FunRun schrieb:
			
		

> habe da mal einen antrag der grünen von 2001 online gestellt der vorsieht ein mountainbike wegenetz einzurichten.
> FunRun




Hi Fun Run, haben die Grünen irgendwie reagiert?

Gruß

Heimwerker


----------



## FunRun (31. Januar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Fun Run, haben die Grünen irgendwie reagiert?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Heimwerker



hallo heimwerker,
habe gerade mal bei den grünen nachgefragt:

sehr geehrte damen und herren,
auf einer internet seite,

http://www.ig-klettern-niedersachsen.de/020225-info-paket.pdf

haben sie einen antrag, datum 07.11.2001, eingebracht, der sich mit dem thema mountainbiking beschäftigt. in folge einer diskussion zum wegenutzungsrecht durch mountanbiker in einem internetforum, möchte ich gerne wissen welche stellung die damalige landesregierung bezog und welche möglichkeiten sie weiterhin sehen diesen breitensport zu fördern.
ich freue mich über eine antwort und verbleibe mit den besten grüssen,

(name)

FunRun


----------



## XCRacer (31. Januar 2004)

Heute ein Schreiben des "General-Anzeiger" in der Post: 

_...leider können wir ihre Zuschrift nicht veröffentlichen ...nicht wegen des Inhaltes ...sondern nur, weil wir aus der Vielzahl von Leserbriefen ...nur eine Auswahl berücksichtigen können.

Dennoch dienen auch die nicht veröffentlichten Briefe als Anregung für Konferenzen, Gerspräche und Recherchen in der Redaktion.

mfg ..._

Wie war das Treffen im Lowenburger Hof?
Gibt es schon erste Stimmen?


----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Heute ein Schreiben des "General-Anzeiger" in der Post:



mir schicken die bestimmt nix...ich armer Belgier...  
Auf die Neuigkeiten von heute bin auch gespannt !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Heimwerker King (31. Januar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> mir schicken die bestimmt nix...ich armer Belgier...
> Auf die Neuigkeiten von heute bin auch gespannt !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Das 1. Treffen zum Thema Siebengebirge hat stattgefunden. 9 Leute waren im Löwenburger Hof. Näheres kommt von Tilman bzw. von Hein.

Bis dann

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hein (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

einige Stunden vor dem Treffen hatten Tilman und ich versucht, unter Beachtung der Vorschriften des Verordnungsentwurf das Siebengebirge zu erradeln.
Ausgestattet mit Messinstrumenten und Werkzeug zur Bestimmung der Wegbeschaffenheit versuchten wir nur die Wege zu nutzten, die auch in Zukunft legal befahrbar sind.
Es wird hier keinen wundern, dass es schlichtweg unmöglich war die vegetaionsfreie Breite noch die Beschaffenheit der Wege zweifelsfrei zu bestimmen. Bei diesen Versuchen den "rechten" Weg zu finden, mussten wir natürlich auch schon mal unsere bikes zur Seite legen. Da aber lt.§5Abs.2Nr.13  keine Fahrzeuge o. Geräte ausserhalb gekennzeichneter Parkplätze abgestellt werden darf, hätten wir also eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen  

Zum Treffen fanden sich 9 biker u. bikerinnen im Löwenburger Hof ein.
Tilman stellte den Verordnungsentwurf und die sinnvollen möglichen Eingaben bei der Behörde hierzu vor.
Es wurden festgestellt, dass die dringendste Massnahme Einsprüche gegen bestimmte Abschnitte des Verordnungstext darstellen. Hierzu sollte sich jeder bikenutzer des Siebengebirges aufgerufen fühlen.
Tilman wird hierzu in Kürze seine neusten Ausarbeitungen zu diesem Verordnungstext hier online stellen.

Es wurde auch festgestellt das die biker des Siebengebirges gewisse Strukturen aufbauen müssen, um nicht nur in diesem Fall mit einheitlicher und möglichst starker Stimme auftreten zu können. Die Beteiligten des Treffens bilden hier eine Art Keimzelle. Probleme und Anregungen werden in einem Mailverteiler bearbeitet. 
Diejenigen, die aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht bei diesem Treffen dabeiseinkonnten, sich aber hier mitengagieren möchten, geben mir bitte einen kurzen Hinweis [email protected]

Neben der Ablehnung der uns biker betreffenden Formulierungen, wurde natürlich auch überlegt, welche Angebote bzw. Vorschläge seitens der einheimischen biker gemacht werden können, um ein sozial- u. umweltverträgliches biken auch in Zukunft im 7gb zu gewährleisten. Ein bloses Ablehnen aller Einschränkungen ohne eigene Ideen o. Vorschläge einzubringen wird nicht zielführend sein.
Unter anderem machte die Idee die Runde in eine Siebengebirgskarte solche Wege einzutragen, auf denen aus Sicht der locals ein sozial- u. umweltverträgliches biken eben nicht mehr möglich ist. Hiebei sind auch gerne Hilfestellungen von Behörden u. Institutionen willkommen, die dann aber auch mögliche Wegesperrungen zu begründen haben. Denn eine pauschale Wegesperrung wird keine Akzeptanz finden.

Es wurde auch überlegt, ob eine Mitgliedschaft im VVS anzustreben sei. Wäre sicherlich eine interessante Sache, wenn auf einer VVS-Versammlung plötzlich zehn o. mehr Leute bikefreundliche Positionen vertreten würden.


----------



## Tilman (2. Februar 2004)

Hein schrieb:
			
		

> Unter anderem machte die Idee die Runde in eine Siebengebirgskarte solche Wege einzutragen, auf denen aus Sicht der locals ein sozial- u. umweltverträgliches biken eben nicht mehr möglich ist. Hiebei sind auch gerne Hilfestellungen von Behörden u. Institutionen willkommen, die dann aber auch mögliche Wegesperrungen zu begründen haben. Denn eine pauschale Wegesperrung wird keine Akzeptanz finden.



Hierbei haben wir vor, mit Empfehlungsgrundsatz zu arbeiten. Im Taunus kommen wir auch ohne 2,xx-Meter-Regeln und ausdrückliche Verbote aus.

Im übrigen waren die Erkundungen z.T. urkomisch. Auch haben wir als eigentliche Gefahr (weil selber fast Opfer) durchaus rasante Schlittenfahrer auf breiten Wegen ausgemacht. Wenn man da weiterdenkt.....


----------



## wetterfest (3. Februar 2004)

Warum, warum nur...

...haben in diesem Land die Spass- und Spielverderber immer die stärkste Lobby?

Ich glaube wirklich, das Problem ist nicht Geschwindigkeit oder Gefahr sondern das penetrante Grinsen im Gesicht der Waldradfahrer.

Ein besonderer Gruss an den spurtreuen "Fussgänger" letzten Sonntag an der Tomburg (Weg ist breit genug, geholfen hats nix). War mein erstes Erlebnis dieser Art


----------



## X-Präsi (3. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute !

Leider konnte ich nicht dabei sein wegen der MTB-Guide-Ausbildung. Hätte die Mitstreiter gerne mal alle kennen gelernt !

Ihr scheint ja gut vorangekommen zu sein ! Und Tilman's Stellungnahmeentwurf ist sehr gut.

Eine offizielle DIMB-Stellungnahme wird ebenfalls in Kürze abgegeben. Diese werden wir hier auch posten.

Zur Frage der Straf-/Haftungsverschärfung bei Befahren eines Singletrails:
Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass ein Gericht den konkreten Zusammenhang zwischen der den Schaden verursachenden Handlung und dem tatsächlichen Schadenseintritt untersuchen wird (Kausalität). Und da wird in der Regel auf unangepasste Geschwindigkeit o.ä. abzustellen sein. Aber zusätzlich kommen bei der Klärung der Schuldfrage auch Abwägungen wie z.B. hinsichtlich dem Befahren "verbotener WEge" in Betracht.

Strafrechtliche Bedeutung:
Wird ein Dritter geschädigt, kann der Biker z.B. wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung angeklagt werden. Dabei kann das Befahren eines "verbotenen Weges" strafverschärfend ins Gewicht fallen, da dies durchaus als Hinweis auf eine größere Schuld des Verursachers gewertet werden kann. 

Schadensersatzpflicht:
Was sich für Biker viel schlimmer auswirken kann, sind die Schadensersatzansprüchen von einem etwaigen Unfallgegner.
Auch hier wird erst einmal der Zusammenhang zwischen Handlung und Erfolgseintritt zu prüfen sein. Und die ursache im reinen Befahren eines schmalen Weges zu finden, ist nicht einfach.
Allerdings ist auch ein Urteil des OLG Nürnberg aus dem Jahr 1998 bekannt, in dem bei einem Unfall mit einer Reiterin wegen Missachtung des (sehr häufigen) "Schildes Zeichen 250 - Verbot für Fahrzeuge aller Art" für Recht erkannt wurde, dass die Schilder genau zur Vermeidung von solchen Unfällen mit Bikern aufgestellt wurden. Letztendlich wurde damit der Bogen geschlagen zur Verletzung eines Schutzgesetzes und der Biker wurde zu 35000 DM Schmerzensgeld verurteilt. Die Begründung des Urteils wird von einigen persönlich bekannten Juristen erheblich in Zweifel gezogen. Aber das haftungsrecht ist Einzelfallrecht und damit Richterrecht. D.h. der  Richter kann im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten zu stark unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen kommen.

Zur Kostendeckung durch Versicherungen:
Die Versicherungen (sowohl die Kranken- als auch die Haftpflichtversicherung) haften für Heilkosten, Verdienstausfälle etc. des Unfallgegners gerade bei fahrlässigem Verschulden. Die Haftung endet in der haftpflicht- und Rechtsschutzversicherung bei Feststellung einer vorsätzlichen Tat. Dafür muss der Schuldige den Erfolgseintritt aber auch gewollt oder mindestens "billigend in Kauf genommen" haben.

Wenn weiteres Interesse an derartigen Fragen besteht, sollte aber ein neuer Thread im Open Trails Forum aufgemacht werden, da hier nur Randgebiet.


----------



## vanillefresser (3. Februar 2004)

Moin Leutchen,


da bin ich beim Frühstück fast rückwärts vom Stuhl gekippt  
Im heutigen General-Anzeiger sind doch glatt *- 4 -* Leserbriefe *( Tilman , redrace , vanillefresser und ein mir namentlich nicht bekannter Schreiber )* zur Thematik " neue VO Siebengebirge " über fast eine ganze Seite veröffentlicht worden.  
Leider hat man auch hier wieder dieses provokative Foto des " springenden Mountainbikers " abgedruckt


----------



## XCRacer (3. Februar 2004)

vanillefresser schrieb:
			
		

> ...zur Thematik " neue VO Siebengebirge " über fast eine ganze Seite veröffentlicht worden.



Wäre das zuviel verlangt, die Seite in bester Qualität einzuscannen? Ich schicke das dann durch die Texterkennungssoftware und mache das jedem zugänglich. Schickst du [email protected] !

Eventuell auch Fax. Nur dann wird's nichts mit der Texterkennung (Fax: 0 24 03 97 95 89 )


----------



## Heimwerker King (3. Februar 2004)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ihr scheint ja gut vorangekommen zu sein ! Und Tilman's Stellungnahmeentwurf ist sehr gut ...



Hallo Präsi, Hallo Mitstreiter,

nachdem ich bereits beim letzten Post zu Tilmans Stellungnahmeentwurf gefragt wo der sei, bekam ich keine Antwort. Da Präsi den jetzt erneut zitiert also nochmal die Frage: *WO KANN ICH DEN ENTWURF VON TILMAN LESEN*. Würde mich nämlich auch interessieren da ich am Samstag mit dabei war.

Danke
Euer Mitstreiter 

Horst


----------



## XCRacer (3. Februar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Präsi, Hallo Mitstreiter,
> 
> nachdem ich bereits beim letzten Post zu Tilmans Stellungnahmeentwurf gefragt wo der sei, bekam ich keine Antwort. Da Präsi den jetzt erneut zitiert also nochmal die Frage: *WO KANN ICH DEN ENTWURF VON TILMAN LESEN*. Würde mich nämlich auch interessieren da ich am Samstag mit dabei war.
> 
> ...



Schick mir deine e-mail-Adresse, dann bekommst du den Entwurf! [email protected]


----------



## Manfred (3. Februar 2004)

Wer fährt heute noch im Siebengebierge MTB?
Die Diskussion über das Siebengebierge ist schon Uralt und es wird sich auch nichts ändern. Drei bis Viermal im Siebengebierge gefahren und man hat schon alles einmal gesehen. Muß man dorf nur fahren um des Ärgerswillen.
Fahrt doch mal was weiter südlicher Richtung Westerwald, Linz oder besser auf die andere Rheinseite in die Eifel. Dort kann viel besser und viel weiter Fahren als im kleinen Siebengebierge. Und dort gibt es nicht soviele böse Wanderer. Wenn nur noch in der Woche oder beim schlechten Wetter das Siebengebierge genutzt wird, gibt es kein Ärger = 2,5m Regelung. 
Ich verstehe Euer Problem nicht. Ich habe anderswo selten schlechte Erfahrung mit Wanderer (Ausnahme Hundehalter die Ihren Hund ohne Leine Gassi führen) gemacht.

So ist es 

Gruß


----------



## vanillefresser (3. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre das zuviel verlangt, die Seite in bester Qualität einzuscannen? Ich schicke das dann durch die Texterkennungssoftware und mache das jedem zugänglich.



Ciao Rene,

würd Dir gern den Artikel zukommen lassen, ist aber etliches größer als *DIN A4*.
Leider lassen sowohl mein Scanner als auch mein Fax nicht mehr als *DIN A4* zu.  

Zur Not kannst Du mir Deine Adresse mailen, schick Dir dann den Artikel per Post !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (3. Februar 2004)

HUHU

Soviel zum Foto auf der Leserbriefseite!!

Sehr geehrtes Redaktionsteam,

Dies soll kein Leserbrief sein sondern Kritik die in Ihren Reihen zum Nachdenken anregen soll!

Ich habe mich sehr darüber gefreut das sie einige Leserbriefe, darunter auch meinen, zum Thema Wegsperrung im Siebengebirge veröffentlicht haben. Was mich aber überhaupt nicht erfreut ist das Foto mit dem sie die Leserbriefseite schmücken und schon gar nicht freue ich mich über die Bildunterschrift!!! Mit diesem Foto war auch schon der Artikel aufgemacht um den es in den Leserbriefen geht und da ist es mir schon sauer aufgestoßen!!!
Hier werden wieder einmal die Mountainbiker als rasende und Umwelt zerstörende Rüpel in Wort und Bild dargestellt. Warum zeigen sie keine mountainbikende Familie die friedlich im Wald Ihrer Erholung nachkommt. Fehlen Ihnen dazu die Bilder?? Kein Problem, eine kurze Mail und ich stelle Ihnen gerne einige Bilder zur Verfügung.
Eine solche Aufmachung hat in meinen Augen nichts mit einer objektiven Berichterstattung zu tun, sondern ist manipulativ! 
Falls für die Aufmachung der gleiche Redakteur zu ständig ist wie für den Artikel Bad Honnefer müssen sich nicht aufregen dann fragen sie Ihn doch mal, ob er einen ähnlich gelagerten Artikel zum Thema Joggen auch mit einem Foto, eines Joggers der über eine blühende Almwiese läuft, aufmachen würde!!! 

Auf Ihre Antwort bin ich sehr gespannt. 


Gruß


----------



## JMB (3. Februar 2004)

Also der Entwurf ist ja nun wirklich nicht der erste seiner Art. Und auch nicht der erste, der wieder zurückgenommen, überarbeitet oder schlicht und einfach misachtet wird. Ich bike schon seit Jahren im Siebengebirge und werde oft von Wanderern darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass Radfahren dort verboten sei. Entweder wird das runde Schild mit Verbot für motorgetriebene Fahrzeuge falsch gedeutet oder die 3m-Regel aus Bayern muss herhalten.

Wenn ich sowieso gut im Schnitt liege und viel Zeit habe, kläre ich die Wanderer über ihre Irrtümer auf und wir landen schnell bei folgender Grundsatz-Diskussion: rechtlich kann man leider nix gegen uns Biker machen, aber moralisch sei das Biken in etwa so verwerflich wie das Nicht-CDU-Wählen ;-)

Und genau hier landen wir doch auch künftig wieder, egal wer recht hat oder wer die Regierung stellt. Ich selbst fahre grundsätzlich nur die schmalen Wege, weil dort weniger Wanderer unterwegs sind. Sollte es dennoch zur Begegnung der dritten Art kommen, bin ich mit einem freundlichen Gruß bisher immer gut 'gefahren'.

Ich fürchte allerdings, dass alle Initiativen unsererseits genau das Gegenteil bewegen: Wir begegnen "den bösen Spießern" nicht mehr im Wald, sondern nurnoch am grünen Tisch. Gerade wenn man sich im Verband organisiert, wächst auf der anderen Seite sicher die Panik. Und dann wird dort überlegt, ob es nicht vielleicht sinnvoll ist, Radfahrer generell auf asphaltierte Wege zu verbannen.


----------



## rpo35 (3. Februar 2004)

JMB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fürchte allerdings, dass alle Initiativen unsererseits genau das Gegenteil bewegen: Wir begegnen "den bösen Spießern" nicht mehr im Wald, sondern nurnoch am grünen Tisch. Gerade wenn man sich im Verband organisiert, wächst auf der anderen Seite sicher die Panik. Und dann wird dort überlegt, ob es nicht vielleicht sinnvoll ist, Radfahrer generell auf asphaltierte Wege zu verbannen.



Ich fürchte, da hat JMB nicht ganz unrecht !?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Tilman (3. Februar 2004)

JMB schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder wird das runde Schild mit Verbot für motorgetriebene Fahrzeuge falsch gedeutet oder die 3m-Regel aus Bayern muss herhalten



Rundes Schild mit Verbot für motorgetriebene Fahrzeuge?

???????

3m-Regel aus Bayern

???????


----------



## Tilman (3. Februar 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fürchte, da hat JMB nicht ganz unrecht !?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Das kommt darauf an, "wie" wir "den bösen Spießern" nicht _nur_ im Wald, sondern _auch zusätzlich_ am grünen Tisch begegnen! Nämlich z.B. mit Wehklagen über die geschundenen Biker oder mit Argumenten, die Hand und Fuß haben.

JMB hätte nur dann nicht ganz unrecht, wenn wir uns Behördenwillkür gefalllen ließen, aber genau das zun wir eben nicht. 

Es mag zwar sein, daß gerade, wenn "man" sich im Verband organisiert, auf der anderen Seite sicher die Panik wächst. 

Nun hat "man" sich ja in der DIMB organisiert, so daß da in Sachen "Verband oder nicht Verband" ohnehin nix zu ändern ist. Und wenn dann Bürokraten überlegen, ob es nicht vielleicht sinnvoll ist, Radfahrer generell auf asphaltierte Wege zu verbannen, ist das ja nicht verboten. Ich frage mich nur, ob sie auch juristisch treffende Argumente fänden, aus dem "vielleicht" ein "jedenfalls" zu machen. Da habe ich dann doch erhebliche Zweifel.


----------



## Waschbaer (3. Februar 2004)

Hallo Manfred,

bitte bitte sag mir doch, wo ich bei Linz schöne Trails finde. Ich wohne nämlich da und habe bis jetzt (so gut wie) keinen gefunden.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Jürgen.


----------



## Hein (3. Februar 2004)

@JMB


> kläre ich die Wanderer über ihre Irrtümer auf und wir landen schnell bei folgender Grundsatz-Diskussion: rechtlich kann man leider nix gegen uns Biker machen, aber moralisch sei das Biken in etwa so verwerflich wie das Nicht-CDU-Wählen ;-)


Demnächst gäbe es jedoch die rechtliche Handhabe gegen biker auf den nicht nur von Dir geschätzten schmalen Wegen. Sollte diese Verordnung so durchkommen und auch noch überwacht werden, gibt es eine Ordnungstrafe statt Diskussion.
Wie auch von Dir festgestellt, gibt es grad auf den schmalen Wegen die wenigsten Begenungskonflikte. Eben diese Wege sollen zukünftig verboten sein. Ich sehe dort nicht Vefängliches, die Verordnungstextenden auf ihren Irrtum aufmerksam zu machen.



> Wir begegnen "den bösen Spießern" nicht mehr im Wald, sondern nurnoch am grünen Tisch.


Ich kann Dir versichern, dass diejenigen die mir in dieser Sache am grünen Tisch begegnet sind nicht durchweg "schlechte Menschen" sind. Bei einigen gibt es ein gewisses Informationsdefizit, dem wir gerne entgegenwirken.
Warum sollte wir die Lufthoheit am grünen Tisch tatenlos aufgeben? Andere Vertreter werden dort auch zukünftig versuchen ihre Interessen durchzusetzten und dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob wir mit am Tisch sitzen oder nicht.  



> Und dann wird dort überlegt, ob es nicht vielleicht sinnvoll ist, Radfahrer generell auf asphaltierte Wege zu verbannen.


In einigen Gruppierungen sind solche Forderungen schon längst formuliert. Sollen wir´s einfach über uns ergehen lassen.

Ich kann Deine Bedenken durchaus verstehen, auch wenn ich sie nicht Teile. Die Zeit, in der der biker als Individualist durch die Wälder radelt und auch problemlos das ein oder andere Verbot ignorieren konnte, läuft aber leider aus.
In letzter Zeit nehmen unberechtigte und pauschale Verbote, die Teils auf die Lobbyarbeit anderer Verbände zurückzuführen sind, deutlich zu. Warum sollte man da tatenlos zuschauen?
Gruss
Hein


----------



## JMB (3. Februar 2004)

Nur um das klarzustellen: Natürlich sollten wir uns nicht aufgrund dieser Regelung aus dem Siebengebirge vertreiben lassen und trotzdem versuchen, den Wanderern höflich zu entgegnen.

@Tilmann: Sach mir jetzt nicht, das du im 7GB fährst und noch keinem Wanderer begegnet bist, der dich mit dem Regenschirm vom Bike holen wollte, weil er/sie/es das weisse Schild mit dem roten Kreis und dem Motorrad und dem Auto drin nicht verstanden hat? Und dir hat auch noch niemand versucht, zu verklickern, dass das Fahren auf Wegen schmaler als 3m verboten ist? Das war doch eine Regelung aus B und BW. Und selbst da wurde das Verbot wieder aufgehoben, weil die Touristenzentren ausdrücklich drum gebeten hatten, da ihnen sonst die Touristen wegblieben. Für die 7GB-Debatte ist der Tourismus aber sicher ein zu vernachlässigender Faktor ;-)


----------



## Manfred (3. Februar 2004)

Hi,
In Linz fahre ich ab und zu mal den Rheinhöhenweg.
Tip Fahr mal mit der Fähre auf die andere Rheinseite, An der Ahr sind viel bessere Singletrails als im Siebengebierge.
Gruß
Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waschbaer (3. Februar 2004)

Das Problem ist nur, daß viele Wanderer die im Hinterkopf ein Schild mit einer Wegbreitenregelung haben, für Freundlichkeit überhaupt nicht (mehr) empfänglich sein werden. Da wirst Du noch so nett und rücksichtsvoll fahren können. 
Solche Schilder fordern Konflikte, weil sich die Leute dann erst recht angegriffen/ im Recht fühlen. Wenn es wieder eine solche Regelung gibt schwöre ich Dir, daß sich das Verhältnis Wanderer-Biker weiter verschlechtern wird.


----------



## JMB (3. Februar 2004)

@Hein:

"Ordnungstrafe": Ich habe schon viele Besitzer gesehen, die Ihre Hunde frei herumlaufen lassen. Ordnungsstrafen und andere Probleme gibt es immer erst, wenn diejenigen ihre Hunde nicht mehr unter Kontrolle haben und den Wanderern damit Angst machen. Gewisse Parallelen zum MTB sind da sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

"Informationsdefizit": Das ist - glaube ich - das Schlagwort. In der Woche fahre ich hin und wieder auf den Nonnenstromberg *schandeübermeinhaupt*. Dabei bin ich einem älteren Paar begegnet, denen meine Argumente (weniger Verkehr, keine Vollbremsungen, Müll wieder mit nach Hause genommen, nicht mit dem Auto sondern mit dem Bike angereist etc. ) einleuchteten und die mich danach noch angefeurt haben.

"Lufthoheit": Haben wir die??? Selbst Leute die nur einmal im Jahr ins 7GB fahren und dann auch nur für eine halbe Stunde, sind in den Wander-Vereinen vertreten. Und irgendwie leuchtet es mir nicht ein, warum Leute wie wir den Naturschützern gegenübersitzen sollen.

"schlechte Menschen": Die Anzahl von Nagelbrett-Bauern dürfte etwa genauso gering sein, wie die der Bike-Rowdies. Und von mir kriegen grundsätzlich beide Seiten ´was zu hören.

"dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob wir mit am Tisch sitzen oder nicht": Auch wenn ich das Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen habe: Genau das do oben befürchte ich!


----------



## Airhaenz (3. Februar 2004)

@JMB & all:

Hallo, wie ich schon in anderen Threads  zum Thema 7gb gepostet habe, denke ich kann ich die Situation Wanderer versus Biker im 7gb gut mit den Regionen Wiehengebirge,Bergisches Land und Stuttgart Solitüt vergleichen.
In diesen Regionen ist das miteinander viel freundlicher, obwohl die Gebiete teilweise ähnlich gut besucht sind 
Viele Wanderer greifen 'den Biker' nur an, da sie ein Verbotsschild gesehen haben, die es im 7gb ja massig gibt. Zum Beispiel der Nonnenstromberg, wo an jedem 3tem Baum gepinselt steht: KEIN RADWEG. Wenn ich mich dann auf eine Diskussion einlasse, kommt  oft heraus, dass die Wanderer gar nichts gegen mich bzw. meinen Fahrstil haben, sondern mich nur darauf hinweisen wollten das Radfahren hier verboten ist, da es doch überall steht(es steht ja auch auf den grossen und grünen Infoschildern etc.)! Gerade diese heute schon Biker diskriminierende Beschilderung schürt das Konflikt Potential! Und die VVS wird sicher gerne noch mehr solche Schilder aufhängen, wenn die Rechtslage erst entsprechend ist. Also lasst uns an dem Gesetzesentwurf mitarbeiten!

PS.: weiss jemand warum gerade auf dem Nonnenstromberg die Bäume mit'Kein Radweg' bepinselt sind?Das kann doch auch nicht im sinne vom Naturschutz sein?Dort wurde ich übrigens auch schon mal um 18 Uhr im sommer 2002 von einem offizellen mit Bussgeld etc bedroht(er war sehr ungehalten..)


----------



## Airhaenz (3. Februar 2004)

@Manfred:

Ich find es schön, dass du auf andere Gebiete ausweichen kannst. Auch ich weiss, dass es auch anders wo super Trails gibt.
Es gibt aber Leute, die mit dem Bike, oder einer vertretbaren Anfahrtszeit mit anderen Verkehrsmitteln nicht weiter als bis zum 7gb kommen.Soll man diesen Biker ihr Revier einfach sperren lassen?!
Ausserdem kann sowas immer als Musterrecht später auch von anderen Regionen benutzt werden, um die Biker auszuschliessen.
Also wehred den Anfängen aller gesetzlicher Bike-Unfreundlichkeit und gerade die 'was geht mich das denn an Mentaliät; ich bike allein und das Gesetzt '''''' mich mal Einstellung' macht es für größere Lobbys einfach uns in die Illegalität ab zu drängen.Und da gehören wir nicht hin.


----------



## Tilman (3. Februar 2004)

JMB schrieb:
			
		

> 3m...... Das war doch eine Regelung aus B und BW. Und selbst da wurde das Verbot wieder aufgehoben, weil die Touristenzentren ausdrücklich drum gebeten hatten, da ihnen sonst die Touristen wegblieben. Für die 7GB-Debatte ist der Tourismus aber sicher ein zu vernachlässigender Faktor ;-)



Mir wäre nicht bekannt, daß es da jemals etwas rechtsverbindliches gegeben hat, und nur hätte Geltung gehabt.


----------



## rpo35 (3. Februar 2004)

JMB schrieb:
			
		

> ...und trotzdem versuchen, den Wanderern höflich zu entgegnen.



Das ist und bleibt trotz allem oberstes Gebot.

Gehe rechtzeitig vom Gas und grüsse freundlich. Der Hinweis, dass noch weitere Biker folgen, wird auch sehr geschätzt !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JMB (3. Februar 2004)

@Tilmann: Also in BW war das 3-Meter-Verbot definitiv rechtskräftig, wenn auch nicht lange. Hat es in der Bike damals doch heftige Diskussionen drüber gegeben.
Und in B waren es wohl vor allem die Jäger, die das Recht in die eigene Hand genommen haben (siehe Regio-Thread hier im Forum). Aber wie ich selbst erfahren habe, ist man da liberaler geworden, weil die Biker schließlich oft von weit her anreisen und auch was zu Futtern kaufen. Da stellt man den sonst als Contra-Argument vorgeschobenen Naturschutz doch gerne hinten an. Uns solls recht sein.


----------



## Hein (3. Februar 2004)

"Lufthoheit"
...man wär das schön,wenn wir die hätten.

Nee, falsche Formulierung meinerseits.
Aber wir können doch nicht am "grünen Tisch" eben diese kampflos anderen überlassen, und den Vertretern anderer Verbände ohne Widerspruch gesetzliche Realitäten schaffen lassen, die dem tatsächlichen Begegnungsverhalten auf dem trail dermassen widersprechen.
Was haben wir davon, wenn die uns nicht wohlgesonnen Verbände aufgrund Überalterung in der Zukunft keine so bedeutende Rolle mehr spielen, deren gesetzlich geschaffene Fakten quasi als Erbe die kommenden bikegenerationen jedoch aus der Natur ausgegrenzen? Für mich ist das mit die treibende Kraft.
Ansonsten liegen wir mit unseren Meinungen doch nicht weit auseinander.
Deswegen weitere Kabbeleien gerne per pm oder mail.
Gruss
Hein


----------



## Tilman (4. Februar 2004)

JMB schrieb:
			
		

> @Tilmann: Also in BW war das 3-Meter-Verbot definitiv rechtskräftig



Wann und wo (man lernt ja gerne immer dazu)?

Es gibt schon mindestens und ununterbrochen seit 59 Jahren eine 3m-Regelung für Reiter und eine 2m-Regelung für Radfahrer im Wald. Eine 3,5m-Regelung wurde geplant, gab es aber nie rechtskräftig.


----------



## Tilman (4. Februar 2004)

JMB schrieb:
			
		

> @Tilmann: Also in BW war das 3-Meter-Verbot definitiv rechtskräftig



Wann (man lernt ja gerne immer dazu)?

Es gibt schon mindestens und ununterbrochen seit 59 Jahren eine 3m-Regelung für Reiter und eine 2m-Regelung für Radfahrer im Wald. Eine 3,5m-Regelung wurde geplant, gab es aber nie rechtskräftig.


----------



## Tilman (4. Februar 2004)

JMB schrieb:
			
		

> @Tilmann: Also in BW war das 3-Meter-Verbot definitiv rechtskräftig



Wann und wo (man lernt ja gerne immer dazu)?

Es gibt schon mindestens und ununterbrochen seit 9 Jahren (§37 LWaldG BW v. 10.2.1995) eine 3m-Regelung für Reiter und eine 2m-Regelung für Radfahrer. 

Eine 3,5m-Regelung wurde geplant, es blieb aber dank gemeinsamer Anstrengungen der Betroffenen beim Entwurf.


----------



## Micki (4. Februar 2004)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> @JMB & all:
> 
> PS.: weiss jemand warum gerade auf dem Nonnenstromberg die Bäume mit'Kein Radweg' bepinselt sind?Das kann doch auch nicht im sinne vom Naturschutz sein?Dort wurde ich übrigens auch schon mal um 18 Uhr im sommer 2002 von einem offizellen mit Bussgeld etc bedroht(er war sehr ungehalten..)



Hallo,

ich bin letzten Sommer auch mal auf dem Nonnenstromberg abgefangen worden. Er hatte sich als Förster vorgestellt. Zuerst war er total unfreundlich und hat rumgebrüllt. Nachdem ich mich dann ganz ruhig versucht habe mit ihm zu unterhalten wurde er dann auch ruhig. Er erklärte mir das auf dem Nonnenstromberg Jungtiere ausgewildert werden. Damit diese nicht gestört werden, dürfe hier nicht gefahren werden.

Konsequenterweise sollte man die Wege aber meiner Meinung nach auch für Wanderer sperren.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## XCRacer (4. Februar 2004)

Hier kann der *aktuelle* Entwurf der SchutzVO Siebengebirge betrachtet, bzw. heruntergeladen werden. (Acrobat Reader erforderlich)

Achtung! *ca.2 MB* !

http://zzzeroo.bei.t-online.de/Siebengebirge_KOM_f.PDF


----------



## Manfred (4. Februar 2004)

Hey,
Also die 2,5 bzw 3m Regel finde ich auch *******...egal wo ob Siebengebierge oder Schwarzwald.
Aber diese Diskussion fängt ja erst dann an, wenn es vorher Ärger um zuviele MTB-Fahrer gibt. 
Diese vielen Verbotschilder auf den Nonnenstrommberg sind schwachsinnig. Entweder ich halte mich am ersten Schild an das Verbot oder ich halte mich nicht dran. Die weiteren Schilder bringen nicht, weil niemand am 10. Schild zur "Vernunft" kommt und wieder zurück fährt.
Leute überlegt Euch doch , wann ihr ins Siebengebierge radelt, warum fahrt Ihr Sonntags beim schönsten Wetter ins7GB, wenn dort tausende Wanderer unterwegs sind. Fahrt doch lieber bei schlechteren Wetter, wenn nicht viel Los ist, dann gibt es weniger Ärger und keine 2,5m Diskussion. 
Meine Vorschlag ist es: Das MTB Sonntags zwischen 12-18 Uhr auf ALLEN Wegen zu verbieten ist und die restliche Zeit (162 Stunden in der Woche) auf allen Wegen zu erlauben. 
Ich fahre gern mal in den Kottenforst (Ist nah für mich), aber Sonntags ist der Kottenforst für mich Tabu.
Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Airhaenz (4. Februar 2004)

Auf den Vorschlag mit Sonntag 12-18Uhr Bikeverbot würde ich mich glatt einlassen und ich hab ne ganz normale 40 Stundenwoche.Brauche also ua das Wochenende zum Biken.
Allerdings sollten dann zu den Restzeiten auch alle Fußgänger wege für biker legal sein.
Dieser Vorschlag trifft leider das Problem nicht ganz.Auch am Samstag ist das Siebengebirge sehr gut besucht.Nach der Arbeit im Sommer hab ich zwar wirklich kein Problem mit Wanderen, dafür mit Fort und Jagdpersonal  
Und im nassem auf Trails kann ganz schnell zu böser Errosion führen.

Aber ich(ganz egoistisch) fänd die Reglung gut.Wurde ja auch schon bei Straßen für Krads angewandt.


----------



## summit (4. Februar 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Hein schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tilmans Relativierung hört sich schon viel besser an. Eigene Vorschläge zu Sperrungen zu bringen halte ich für eine Bankrotterklärung. Warum sollte im 7GB umwelt- u. sozialverträgliches Biken nur noch durch die Sperrung bestimmter Wege möglich sein? Wie schaut es mit Aufklärungsaktionen bezüglich vernünftigem, eigenverantwortlichem Verhalten aus (DIMB Trailrules)? Was ist mit freiwilligen Verzichtsvereinbarungen in bestimmten überlaufenen Gebieten an bestimmten Tagen (z.B. Sonntag Nachmittag)?


zur Sozialverträglichkeit:

Nach welchen Kriterien sollen bestimmte Wege für ein sozialverträgliches Biken nicht mehr in Frage kommen? Welche Auswahlverfahren und Begründungen existieren hierfür?

Ich kenne das 7GB nicht, aber wenn ich die Stimmen hier im Forum richtig interpretiere, müßten sonntags bei gutem Wetter entweder alle Wege für Biker oder alle Wege für Wanderer gesperrt werden. Vielleicht könnt Ihr Euch ja auf einen Wechsel jeden zweiten Sonntag einigen 

Wenn schon Sperrungen vorgeschlagen werden sollen, dann müßt Ihr Zeichen setzen, indem vor allem bestimmte *breite* Wege zur eingeschränkten Nutzung für Biker vorgeschlagen werden, nicht die schmalen:
Auf Forstautobahnen sind wie überall die meisten Fußgänger unterwegs, Differenzgeschwindigkeiten und damit das Gefährdungspotential sind hier am größten. Außerdem stellen befestigte, breite Wege an sich schon den schlimmsten Eingriff in die Natur dar.


Also: Echte neuralgische, überlaufene Punkte (Wanderparkplätze, Sehenswürdigkeiten) umfahren: Hinweistafel, Begründung, evtl. beschilderte Alternativstrecke. Das muss nicht gleich eine Sperrung sein - begründete Aufforderungen zum Selbstverzicht werden besser akzeptiert.


zur Umweltverträglichkeit:

Nach welchen Kriterien sollen bestimmte Wege für ein umweltverträgliches Biken nicht mehr in Frage kommen?
Welche Tiere wurden wo speziell durch Biker vertrieben - das Fluchtverhalten von Wildtieren ist bei Fußgängern und Bikern identisch [GANDER, H. (1994)]. Wildtiere gewöhnen sich an regelmäßig begangene und befahrene Wege und lernen zwischen verschiedenen Bedrohungen zu differenzieren (Biker/Wanderer <-> Jäger). Biker bleiben im Gegensatz zu den Fußgängern auf den Wegen, weil man im Unterholz zwar Pilze und seltene Pflanzen findet aber nicht biken kann.
Wo gibt es im 7GB Umwelt- oder Erosionsschäden, die von Wegen ausgehen, seit diese Wege auch von Bikern benutzt werden? Weil diese Schäden auch im 7GB nicht existieren, hier mein ernstgemeinter Vorschlag für Euren Vorschlag (zu dem bereits gute Erfahrungen an den Isartrails existieren):

Tatsächlich bezüglich Flora und Fauna kritische Bereiche (Brutplätze, seltene Pflanzenarten usw.) für ALLE Waldbesucher sperren bzw. freiwillige Verzichtserklärungen für ALLE vereinbaren und mit entsprechenden Hinweistafeln und Holzschranken versehen. So könnt Ihr auch gleich dem VVS auf den Zahn fühlen, wie ernst es ihm mit der Umsetzung seines Naturschutzgedankens wirklich ist.


Ansonsten: Klasse Arbeit Leute!
Viel Erfolg noch,

Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waschbaer (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,


Bereits am Samstag beim Treffen im LÃ¶wenburger Hof wurde angedacht, eine Karte zu erstellen, auf der sÃ¤mtliche kritischen Punkte und Wege, deren Passieren oder Befahren zu Konflikten fÃ¼hren kann, verzeichnet sind und diese in die Diskussion mit den BehÃ¶rden einzubringen. Wie Armin schon angemerkt hatte, darf das nicht dazu fÃ¼hren, dass diese Karte als EingestÃ¤ndnis der MTBler anzusehen ist, nicht auch nebeneinander mit Wanderern das Siebengebirge nutzen zu kÃ¶nnen. Wie ich bereits im LÃ¶wenburger Hof angemerkt habe, sehe ich nur fÃ¼r das hier auch schon angesprochene Feuchtgebiet Tretschbachtal einen (Ã¶kologischen) Grund fÃ¼r eine Sperrung fÃ¼r Mountainbiker. Ein Wanderer nÃ¤mlich sucht sich seinen Weg an den morastigen Stellen vorbei, wohingegen der Biker dort nicht anders kann, als durchzuheizen. Da wÃ¼rde aber schon ein deutliches Schild an der Einfahrt zum Tal reichen und wohl sehr effektiv sein.
Zur den hochfrequentierten Waldautobahnen: Ich habe kein gutes GefÃ¼hl bei der Sache, all diese Wege zu verzeichnen und nachher die Karte unseren Gegnern als Zeichen guten Willens zu VerfÃ¼gung zu stellen. Denn mal ehrlich: Am Wochenende sind die LÃ¶wenburg, der Ãlberg, der Drachenfels sowieso, alles rund umÂ´s MilchhÃ¤usschen und und und... ziemlich Ã¼berlaufen. Im Prinzip also das Gesamte Kerngebiet des Siebengebirges. Ich frage mich aber, wie eine solche Karte nachher aussieht? Es werden ja auch schon fleiÃig Emails mit Ideen verschickt. Versteht mich nicht falsch: Am liebsten wÃ¼rde ich nur Trails fahren und ich bin auch nicht scharf auf volle Wanderwege. Es lÃ¤sst sich aber einfach nicht vermeiden, z.B. eine Siebengebirgsdurchquerung zu machen, ohne einige solcher Punkt zu passieren. Kurzum habe ich die BefÃ¼rchtung, dass die Karte zum SelbstlÃ¤ufer (zur BankrotterklÃ¤rung) gegen uns werden kÃ¶nnte. Denn was genau mit ihr angestellt wird haben wir, glaube ich, noch nicht geklÃ¤rt.
Im Ãbrigen bin ich davon Ã¼berzeugt, dass âsozialvertrÃ¤gliches Bikenâ (im Prinzip Â´ne unglÃ¼ckliche Formulierung) Ã¼berall mÃ¶glich ist, wenn wir (Biker) RÃ¼cksicht nehmen. Denn das ist unsere Pflicht als StÃ¤rkere. Eine Karte aber kÃ¶nnte glauben lassen, dass selbst wir anderer Auffassung sind.
Zur angeregten Vollsperrung zu StoÃzeiten: Davon halte ich Ã¼berhaupt nichts! Ich will weiterhin am Wochenende fahren wann ich will. Ein BedÃ¼rfnis fÃ¼r eine solche Idee gibtÂ´s auch nicht, wenn man anstÃ¤ndig fÃ¤hrt. So etwas kommt einem âzu Kreuze kriechenâ nahe und fÃ¤llt in die selbe Kategorie wie ein getrenntes Wegenetz. 

JÃ¼rgen.


----------



## Hein (4. Februar 2004)

Hi Armin,


> Eigene Vorschläge zu Sperrungen zu bringen halte ich für eine Bankrotterklärung


Es geht hier um Vorschläge freiwilliger Selbstbeschränkung, die auch temporären Charakter habne können.



> Wie schaut es mit Aufklärungsaktionen bezüglich vernünftigem, eigenverantwortlichem Verhalten aus (DIMB Trailrules)?


Die Trailrules liegen in einigen Geschäften im Bereich des Siebengebirges aus.



> Wenn schon Sperrungen vorgeschlagen werden sollen, dann müßt Ihr Zeichen setzen, indem vor allem bestimmte *breite* Wege zur eingeschränkten Nutzung für Biker vorgeschlagen werden, nicht die schmalen:


Genau so ist es  



> Nach welchen Kriterien sollen bestimmte Wege für ein umweltverträgliches Biken nicht mehr in Frage kommen?


Es wurden Bereich genannt, die Aufgrund ihrer ganzjährigen Durchfeuchtung nicht ohne massive Spuren zu hinterlassen, zu befahren sind.

Gruss aus Aachen
Hein


----------



## XCRacer (5. Februar 2004)

Mein kleiner Beitrag:

Ich habe hier die Entwürfe der SchutzVO abgelegt, damit jeder Zugriff dazu hat.
Der ursprüngliche Entwurf hat mir vanillefresser geschickt. Er ist der Stein des Anstoßes!

Noch eine bitte (vor allen Dingen an Tilmann!):
Ohne Fotos schrumpft die Dateigröße auf ein Minumum der derzeitigen Größe. Bilder bitte nur im Bedarfsfall oder getrennt beilegen. Diese kann ich dann woanders hosten. Mein Webspace bei t-online und netbeat ist begrenzt 

*http://www.naturalbornmountainbiker.de/opentrails.htm*

Gruß René


----------



## XCRacer (5. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *http://www.naturalbornmountainbiker.de/opentrails.htm*



Irgendwie funktionieren die Links nicht! Ich arbeite daran...


----------



## Tilman (5. Februar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie funktionieren die Links nicht! Ich arbeite daran...


Mein Web-FTP funzt wieder. Aktuelle Version ist auch unter

Kommentar (Version *m*) mit Bildern

zu finden, wie auch der

Kommentar (*m*) ohne Bilder als WORD-Datei


----------



## Tilman (5. Februar 2004)

Kommentar *m* ist jetzt auch bei 

http://www.naturalbornmountainbiker.de/opentrails.htm

zu finden.

Versucht dort erst gar nicht, die Version *j* aufzumachen (solange sie noch da ist) , die Datei hat wohl beim Mailen einen Schuss abbekommen.


----------



## Lüni (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

das nächste Treffen ist für Sonntag den 08.02.04 um 15:00 Uhr geplant.


Waldhotel Refugium Sophienhof
Löwenburgerstr. 1
53639 Königswinter

Um entsprechend reservieren zu können, sollten alle die kommen wollen ein kurzes Feedback geben.

Ein Agendavorschlag folgt noch   

Mit Grüssen aus Bonn
Lüni


----------



## Airhaenz (6. Februar 2004)

Komme zu zweit.

Gruß Jochen




			
				Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das nächste Treffen ist für Sonntag den 08.02.04 um 15:00 Uhr geplant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lüni (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

für den ernsten Teil unseres Treffens am Sonntag, würden mich folgende zwei Themen interessieren:

	Letzter Stand der Tilmannschen Änderungsanregungen zur Verordnung und wie gehts nun weiter damit?
	Wie kann die Kartierung der sozial- und umweltbedenklichen Bereiche des 7GB am  sinnvollsten und effektivsten (ohne Eigentore) eingesetzte werden?

Mit Grüssen aus Bonn
Lüni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (6. Februar 2004)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das nächste Treffen ist für Sonntag den 08.02.04 um 15:00 Uhr geplant.
> 
> ...



Habe geplant im Rahmen des IBC


----------



## Heimwerker King (6. Februar 2004)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das nächste Treffen ist für Sonntag den 08.02.04 um 15:00 Uhr geplant.
> 
> ...



Habe geplant im Rahmen des IBC Last Minute Biking  am Sonntag ab 11:30 Uhr zu biken und die Trails mit Wanderern zu Identifizieren. Wer will bitte eintragen und mitkommen. Werden dann, falls wir nicht zu schmutzig sind mit 2 Leuten noch den Kopf reinstecken. Sende bitte eine Hndytelefonnummer per PM damit wir uns irgendwie kurzschließen können.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## XCRacer (6. Februar 2004)

Auf www.naturalbornmountainbiker.de/opentrails.htm könnt ihr euch die Seite15 des General-Anzeiger vom 3.Feb.2004 ansehen. Dort sind einige unserer Leserbriefe angedruckt.

Dankt Vanillefresser !


----------



## vanillefresser (7. Februar 2004)

@XCRacer

gut das bei der Bezirksregierung Köln wenigstens der *Postversand* noch funktioniert


----------



## stevepief (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo XCRacer,

vielleicht ist es von Nutzen, vielleicht auch nicht: 
Das Foto ist ca. 10 Jahre alt (schaut mal den Helm an) und wurde im Spicher Wald aufgenommen - damals wurde ein Artikel über die Sportart verfasst und wir sollten ein bisschen fahren und zeigen was geht. 

Gruß

Stephan 




			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist soeben rausgegangen:
> 
> _Mit Entsetzen und Fassungslosigkeit musste ich den Artikel des "General-Anzeiger" *Bad Honnefer müssen sich nicht aufregen, **Neue Verordnung für das Naturschutzgebiet Siebengebirge... *zur Kenntnis nehmen.
> 
> ...


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2004)

stevepief schrieb:
			
		

> Das Foto ist ca. 10 Jahre alt (schaut mal den Helm an) und wurde im Spicher Wald aufgenommen - damals wurde ein Artikel über die Sportart verfasst und wir sollten ein bisschen fahren und zeigen was geht.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan



@Stephan: Welches Foto ?...Du mußt entweder einen Link zu dem Bild einbinden oder das Bild einfach anhängen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hein (8. Februar 2004)

Ich denke mal Stephan bezieht sich auf das Foto, aufgenommen von Frank Hofmann, was sowohl im Artikel vom 20.01 als auch ganz gezielt auf der Leserbriefseite als Kontrast zum gewählten Überschriftszitat der Leserbriefseite eingesetzt wurde.

Stephan, besten Dank für den Hinweis  

@ Stephan, berichte mir mal bitte mehr von dem damaligen Fotoshooting!
[email protected]


----------



## Hein (8. Februar 2004)

......


----------



## Tilman (8. Februar 2004)

Letzte Version der Kommentierung (neue Bilder von heute mittag)

http://mitglied.lycos.de/TILMAN_KLUGE/RFV/Siebengebirge_KOM_s.pdf

Drei wichtige Punkte für´s Anschreiben:

Unbestimmtheit und damit Verstoß gegen das Bestimmtheitsgebot aus §29 OBG

Vorrang für praxisnahe Vereinbarungen/Empfehlungen (z.B. VVS + DIMB)  gegenüber abstrakten Regelwerken

Verständnis und Einsicht in Natur bekommt man durch Praxisnähe, nicht durch distanzierende Theorie.


----------



## Tilman (9. Februar 2004)

Meine Stellungnahme habe ich unter

http://mitglied.lycos.de/TILMAN_KLUGE/RFV/Einw_1.pdf

abgelegt.


----------



## Tilman (9. Februar 2004)

Zum Thema "Vereinbarungen statt Paragraphen" findet man m.E. ganz taugliche Formulierungen in einem Beispiel aus Schleswig Holstein, das man problemlos auf Bike-Sport im besonderen und Radfahren im allgemeinen übertragen kann.

Siehe auch Rahmenvereinbarung Sport und Umwelt in Hessen


----------



## redrace (9. Februar 2004)

HUHU

Hier die Antwort des Generalanzeigers auf meinen Brief zu dem Foto mit der Artikel und die Leserbriefeseite aufgemacht war!!

Sehr geehrter Herr Kuhl,

haben Sie Dank für Ihre Mail vom 3. Februar 2004. Auch kritische Zuschriften sind uns jederzeit willkommen, weil sie uns helfen, unsere Arbeit auf ihre Qualität hin zu überprüfen und besser zu machen. Was Ihre Kritik an dem von uns im Zusammenhang mit Leserbriefen (deren Autoren Ihre Meinung weitgehend zu teilen scheinen) veröffentlichten Bild angeht, so kann ich sie zwar nachvollziehen und respektieren. Teilen kann ich sie jedoch nur zum Teil. Grund: Wer sich mit einem Mountainbike im Gelände bewegt, hat selbstverständlich Spaß daran, anders zu fahren als auf einem normalen Radweg. Er wird Abhänge hinunter und Hügel hinauf fahren; er wird auch einmal einen kleinen Sprung wagen. Wäre es anders, könnte man ja auch bei einem Familienausflug mit normalen Tourenrädern still vor sich hin strampeln.

Ich habe gegen das Mountainbike-Vergnügen nicht das Geringste einzuwenden - zumindest so lange nicht, wie nicht andere Menschen davon belästigt oder gar dadurch gefährdet werden. Einen solchen Vorwurf würde ich jedoch gegenüber Mountainbikern niemals erheben. Dass Ausnahmen die Regeln bestätigen können, wissen wir beide. Was nun das von uns veröffentlichte Foto angeht, so stellt es einen Mountainbiker dar, der sichtlich Spaß an einem Sprung mit seinem Fahrrad hat. Das Foto zeigt weder einen "Rüpel", noch jemanden, der mutwillig die Landschaft beschädigt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sehr viele Leserinnen und Leser das ebenso sehen wie ich. Nachempfinden kann ich natürlich auch, dass Sie, da Sie vermutlich bei diesem Thema besonders sensibel sind, eine andere Betrachtungsweise haben. Aus Rücksicht darauf, habe ich die zuständige Redaktion gebeten, für den Fall weiterer Veröffentlichungen zu diesem Thema auf das von Ihnen kritisierte Foto zu verzichten.

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## juchhu (9. Februar 2004)

...

an alle, die sich so vorbildlich in dieser Sache engagieren.

@redracer

Die Antwort des GA zeigt doch von beiden Seiten her die richtige Einstellung. Toll, dass durch Deinen Brief nun das leidige und fehlinterpretierbare Foto nicht mehr genutzt wird.

@Tilman

Sag mal, hat Dein Tag irgendwie 48 Stunden, und wenn ja, kann ich das lernen bzw. auch übernehmen !-))) Gangz, ganz großes Lob dafür, dass Wissen und Engagement sich bei Dir in einer Person wiederfinden.

@all

Fight for Your rights, but use only words as Your weapons !-)))


----------



## Tilman (9. Februar 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> @Tilman Sag mal, hat Dein Tag irgendwie 48 Stunden, und wenn ja, kann ich das lernen bzw. auch übernehmen !-))) Gangz, ganz großes Lob dafür, dass Wissen und Engagement sich bei Dir in einer Person wiederfinden.



48 Stunden = NEIN

Aber ich kann viele Erfahrungen aus meinem Beruf nutzen und umgekehrt

lernen = JA, 

Bedingungenu.a.: Spaß an bürgernaher Verwaltung, Juristerei und Logik, Kampf gegen Bürokratie, miserables Abi, Studium angewandter Naturwissenschaften (bei mir z.B. Landwirtschaft und nebenbei Philosophie), Eltern, die einem beigebracht haben, neugierig zu sein und zu dürfen, politisches Engagement, GOOGLE-Benutzung.


----------



## juchhu (9. Februar 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> 48 Stunden = NEIN
> 
> Aber ich kann viele Erfahringen aus meinem Beruf nutzen und umgekehrt
> 
> ...



Werdegang und Einstellung ähnlich.

Trotzdem nicht böse sein, der mögliche 48-Stunden-Trick hätte mir besser gefallen !-)))


----------



## Waschbaer (9. Februar 2004)

Also ein miserables Abi hab´ ich schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (9. Februar 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Werdegang und Einstellung ähnlich.
> 
> Trotzdem nicht böse sein, der mögliche 48-Stunden-Trick hätte mir besser gefallen !-)))



Ich hab´das mal versucht mit dem 48- Stunden-Tag, aber das war zu energieintensiv, weil es mittags immer so knackedunkel wurde


----------



## Handlampe (9. Februar 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Wie ich bereits im Löwenburger Hof angemerkt habe, sehe ich nur für das hier auch schon angesprochene Feuchtgebiet Tretschbachtal einen (ökologischen) Grund für eine Sperrung für Mountainbiker. Ein Wanderer nämlich sucht sich seinen Weg an den morastigen Stellen vorbei, wohingegen der Biker dort nicht anders kann, als durchzuheizen. Da würde aber schon ein deutliches Schild an der Einfahrt zum Tal reichen und wohl sehr effektiv sein.
> ...




Selbst im Tretschbachtal gibt es eigentlich schon keinen (ökologischen) Grund mehr. Eigentlich sind ja schon seit längerem die morastigen Stellen mit breiten Holzstegen zugepflastert worden, also wenn es einen Grund gibt, dann also doch wieder nur den, der auf allen Trials besteht: Es ist zu eng und die Wanderer fühlen sich belästigt. 
Aber hier gibt es ja wieder nur eine Devise: Rücksichtnahme und als Biker kann ich nur immer wieder sagen: Zu Drangzeiten fahre ich hier einfach nicht

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Waschbaer (9. Februar 2004)

Das sehe ich anders. Längst nicht alle morastigen Stellen sind mit Stegen überbrückt. Es sind noch ca. 2-3 Stellen nicht überbaut. Im Übrigen sind die ersten 100m des Tales tierisch zerfahren. In der Mitte des Trail ist dort ´ne ca. 20cm tiefe Spurrille, welche vor zwei Jahre so noch nicht da war. Klar kommt die in ihrer Dimension nicht allein vom Biken (sondern mittlerweile auch vom abfließenden Regenwasser), aber den Anfang haben wir wohl gemacht.
Würde man alle heiklen Stellen überbrücken (hätte dann schon fast was von ´ner Northshore   ) sähe die Sache anders aus. Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob man die beschriebene Spurrille mit Schotter o.ä. beheben könnte.

Jürgen.


----------



## vanillefresser (10. Februar 2004)

@redrace

*dat haste jut gemacht*


----------



## X-Präsi (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leutz !

Auch die DIMB war nicht ganz untätig 

Hier findet Ihr unseren Stellungnahmeentwurf: http://www.dimb.de/siebengebirge-Eingabe040209-entwurf.pdf 

Ich denke, wir sind so ziemlich auf alle *aus Biker-Sicht* relevanten Aspekte eingegangen. Falls Euch noch was auf- oder einfällt (insbesondere lokale Aspekte),  bitte schnell mitteilen (hier oder per Mail an [email protected]), damit wir morgen diese Arbeit beenden und fristgerecht einreichen können...


----------



## rpo35 (10. Februar 2004)

Hi,

momentan werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass wir mit der Streckenwahl ein paar unserer Freunde & Freudinnen nicht gerade entgegenkommen.
Ich denke wir sollten ein Grundprinzip nicht vergessen:

Streckenwahl und Tempo sollte sich stets am "schwächsten" (wobei ihr eigentlich alle saustark fahrt !!) Mitstreiter orientieren !

Grüsse
Ralph

@Steve: Freut mich, endlich mal 'nen Moderator dabei zu haben...  
@TvS: Herzlich willkommen !


----------



## rpo35 (10. Februar 2004)

tut mir leid, war im falschen Thread...


----------



## Tilman (10. Februar 2004)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die DIMB war nicht ganz untätig



Paßt! 

Ich betone auch noch mal die Bitte, daß lokale Aspekte mitgeteilt werden.


----------



## zorro3242 (10. Februar 2004)

Hi,
ich denke nach all den guten Stellungnahmen und Einwendungen wird sich die Bezirksregierung sehr schwer tun, den bisherigen Verordnungsentwurf unverändert zu lassen. M.E. sind die vorgebrachten Argumente gegen eine Wegebreitenregelung überzeugend.  

Übrigens, ich bin letzte Woche Mitglied der DIMB geworden. Wenn wir Biker auf Dauer den "Bikegegnern" etwas entgegensetzen wollen, geht das nur mit einer starken Organisation. Und für 10  Jahresbeitrag sollten sich doch noch eine Reihe Mitglieder aus dem hiesigen Raum finden lassen, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevepief (10. Februar 2004)

..sorry ralph. wie die anderen vermutet haben - genau das foto, auf dem ich durch die luft fliege (der aufreisser).



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Stephan: Welches Foto ?...Du mußt entweder einen Link zu dem Bild einbinden oder das Bild einfach anhängen.
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Februar 2004)

Juergen S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Übrigens, ich bin letzte Woche Mitglied der DIMB geworden.



Willkommen im Club !


----------



## Airhaenz (11. Februar 2004)

Da morgen die Einspruchsfrist(12.2.04)abläuf, hier nochmal das Papier,das ich zum Amt geschickt habe. Damit sich alle die noch nicht genau wissen, was/wie sie schreiben sollen, noch eine Anregung bekommen.

P.S. Bin jetzt auch DIMB Mitglied


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Februar 2004)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Da morgen die Einspruchsfrist(12.2.04)abläuf, hier nochmal das Papier,das ich zum Amt geschickt habe. Damit sich alle die noch nicht genau wissen, was/wie sie schreiben sollen, noch eine Anregung bekommen.



Gut und detailliert argumentiert !




			
				Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Bin jetzt auch DIMB Mitglied



Du wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Februar 2004)

Hier noch die Endfassung der DIMB-Stellungnahme, die den betr. Behörden fristgerecht zugehen wird:

http://www.dimb.de/siebengebirge-Eingabe040211.pdf

Dann lasst uns mal gemeinsam die Daumen drücken, dass wir Erfolg haben werden...


----------



## Heimwerker King (11. Februar 2004)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch die Endfassung der DIMB-Stellungnahme, die den betr. Behörden fristgerecht zugehen wird:
> 
> http://www.dimb.de/siebengebirge-Eingabe040211.pdf
> 
> Dann lasst uns mal gemeinsam die Daumen drücken, dass wir Erfolg haben werden...



Wie heißt es Richtig?

Margarittenhöhe oder Margaretenhöhe.

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (11. Februar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Wie heist es Richtig?
> 
> Margarittenhöhe oder Margaretenhöhe.
> 
> Horst



!Es heißt (mit "ß",  rechtschreibreformverdorbenerweise mit 2 "s") zwar Margarethenhöhe, aber "richtig" schreibt man ohnehin klein und aus Margueriten (dän. "margeritten", im google steht auch ein ganzer Kräutergarten aus "Margaritten"....) könnte man prima koreanisches KimChi machen. Also wäre "Margaritten" geil, denn dann hätte der RP doch auch ein bißchen was exotisches zu beißen

Aber......, darf man Margueriten überhaupt im NSG ausbringen oder ist das nicht ein Verstoß gegen die SchutzVO?????


----------



## Heimwerker King (11. Februar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Wie heist es Richtig?
> 
> Margarittenhöhe oder Margaretenhöhe.
> 
> Horst



Hier mein Einwand

Horst


----------



## Heimwerker King (11. Februar 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> !Es heißt (mit "ß",  rechtschreibreformverdorbenerweise mit 2 "s") zwar Margarethenhöhe, aber "richtig" schreibt man ohnehin klein und aus Margueriten (dän. "margeritten", im google steht auch ein ganzer Kräutergarten aus "Margaritten"....) könnte man prima koreanisches KimChi machen. Also wäre "Margaritten" geil, denn dann hätte der RP doch auch ein bißchen was exotisches zu beißen
> 
> Aber......, darf man Margueriten überhaupt im NSG ausbringen oder ist das nicht ein Verstoß gegen die SchutzVO?????



 Ist wohl hessicher Humor


----------



## Tilman (11. Februar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Ist wohl hessicher Humor



Kein hessischer Humor, sondern deutsche Rechtschreibung und koreanische Küche. Man mß ja sehen, wo man bleibt.


----------



## Waschbaer (11. Februar 2004)

"mß"? Hessische Rechtschreibung?


----------



## Heimwerker King (11. Februar 2004)

***Superoffthreatmodusan***


			
				Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> "mß"? Hessische Rechtschreibung?


Eben doch Humor... Nahalamarsch... Hähä Hahä Hähä...  

***/aus***

Nix für ernst!!!


----------



## Waschbaer (11. Februar 2004)

Narhallamarsch! Es heißt Narhallamarsch!

P.S.: Aus gegebenem Anlaß jetzt mit neuer Signatur.


----------



## royblacky (11. Februar 2004)

Juergen S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich denke nach all den guten Stellungnahmen und Einwendungen wird sich die Bezirksregierung sehr schwer tun, den bisherigen Verordnungsentwurf unverändert zu lassen. M.E. sind die vorgebrachten Argumente gegen eine Wegebreitenregelung überzeugend.
> 
> Übrigens, ich bin letzte Woche Mitglied der DIMB geworden. Wenn wir Biker auf Dauer den "Bikegegnern" etwas entgegensetzen wollen, geht das nur mit einer starken Organisation. Und für 10  Jahresbeitrag sollten sich doch noch eine Reihe Mitglieder aus dem hiesigen Raum finden lassen, oder ?



Ich hoffe Du hast Recht.
Hab' jetzt auch das Webformular bei der DIMB ausgefüllt um Mitglied zu werden.


----------



## Tilman (11. Februar 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> "mß"? Hessische Rechtschreibung?



JA

Si tacuisse*s* philosophus mansisses

und so weiter (oder so)


----------



## Waschbaer (13. Februar 2004)

Sag´ ich ja! Gnothi seauton!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (13. Februar 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Sag´ ich ja! Gnothi seauton!



Komm endlich wieder zur Sache!

Caesar equus consilium (Cäsar fährt Rad). Jawoll!

Können die eigentlich bei der Bezirksregierung Köln Latein (für den Fall, daß denen unsere Eingaben lateinisch vorkommen)?

Veni vidi vici....


----------



## Waschbaer (14. Februar 2004)

Ja: Caesar est cum consilio ante pericula (Caesar ist mit dem Rad vorgefahren).

Da muß er aber aufpassen, weil (frei nach Horaz, Episteln 1, 17, 36 & Asterix "Die Odyssee"): Non licet omnibus adire septem montes. 


(vgl. § 5 II Nr. 12 des Verordnungsentwurfes über das Naturschutzgebiet Siebengebirge u.a.)

Womit wir wirklich wieder beim eigentlichen Thema wären.


----------



## Tilman (15. Februar 2004)

Es wird niemand daran gehindert, auch weiterhin Eingaben zu machen, soweit diese im Grunde keiner Abwägung zuzuführen sind, sondern grundlegende (zumal formale) Aspekte behandeln.

Ich zumindest habe eine weitere Eingabe fabriziert, nachdem ich aus ganz anderen Gründen (ich brauchte Art. 14 GG für einen Vortrag für Landwirte am Montag wg. Betretungsrecht auf Wirtschaftswegen) auf das betr. Urteil des BVerfG gestoßen bin.


----------



## FunRun (15. Februar 2004)

puh,
ich habe mir die gesamten eingaben nun mal durchgelesen und kann auch den groben zusammenhang des inhaltes erahnen. 
leute, irgend etwas läuft in diesem land falsch wenn ein normaler (ich bezeichne mich mal so) bürger mit durchschnittlichen iq so ein bürokraten-deutsch net mehr vollkommen versteht!  

mit verwirrten grüssen,
FunRun


----------



## Tilman (15. Februar 2004)

FunRun schrieb:
			
		

> puh,
> ich habe mir die gesamten eingaben nun mal durchgelesen und kann auch den groben zusammenhang des inhaltes erahnen.
> leute, irgend etwas läuft in diesem land falsch wenn ein normaler (ich bezeichne mich mal so) bürger mit durchschnittlichen iq so ein bürokraten-deutsch net mehr vollkommen versteht!
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge, zumindest wenn meine Kollegen oder ich in meiner Behörde an normale Bürger Briefe schreiben, dann schreiben wir Normal-Deutsch!

Aber wenn ich an Leute schreibe, die mich reizen (Bezirksregierung Köln, Rechtsanwälte,....), dann kriegen die die volle Ladung. 

Übrigens ist das dann kein Bürokraten-Deutsch, sondern nur ein wenig Paragraphenkeilerei. 

Bürokraten-Deutsch ist, wenn eine Behörde z.B. schreibt "reiß´ Deine Gartenhütte ab" und nicht sagt, warum oder wo geschrieben steht, warum. Das Gegenteil, also das "wie", das "wo" und das "warum",  haben wir ja nun in Richtung Bezirksregierung in epischer Breite hingelegt. Bürokratie ist es übrigens auch, wenn man Regeln wie die 2,5m-Regel erfindet, die in der Praxis gar nicht umgesetzt werden können.  

Man muß sich mal fragen, ob Leute, die in Köln Naturschutzverordnungen so schreiben, wie sie als Entwurf für das 7gebirge vorliegt, zu den normalen Bürgern zu zählen sind und ob sie z.B. von der Zollstockindustrie Prozente kriegen.

Die Antwort lasse ich hier mal beiseite


----------



## Airhaenz (15. Februar 2004)

@funrun:

lass dich bloß nicht von komplizierten Formulierungen abschrecken. Wenn deine Argumente nachvollziehbar und sachlich sind ist das schon mehr als die halbe Miete. Der Gesetzgeber muß halt merken, dass er starken Gegenwind bekommt, wenn er solche Verordnung erlassen will.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Airhaenz (15. Februar 2004)

------


----------



## Tilman (15. Februar 2004)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> @funrun:
> 
> lass dich bloß nicht von komplizierten Formulierungen abschrecken. Wenn deine Argumente nachvollziehbar und sachlich sind ist das schon mehr als die halbe Miete. Der Gesetzgeber muß halt merken, dass er starken Gegenwind bekommt, wenn er solche Verordnung erlassen will.
> 
> Gruß Jochen



Nicht der Gesetzgeber, der Verordnungsgeber!

Wäre die Bezirksregierung Gesetzgeber, das wäre nicht auszuhalten!


----------



## joe.breeze (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

im General-Anzeiger steht heute ein ganz interessanter Artikel. Schaut dch mal rein. 

Der Biker fährt übrigens definitiv einen Single-Trail im 7GB ;-)

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/news/artikel.php?id=69589


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lüni (17. Februar 2004)

joe.breeze schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> im General-Anzeiger steht heute ein ganz interessanter Artikel. Schaut dch mal rein.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

wäre das nicht eine Gelegenheit die umstrittene Verordnung zu thematisieren oder sich zumindest als "organisierte" 7GB Biker zu präsentieren?

Mit Grüssen aus Bonn
Jörg


----------



## Airhaenz (17. Februar 2004)

1.: Schönes Photo. Biker auf echtem Singletrail und trotzdem keine Effekthascherei.

2.: Ja, eigentlich sollte man sich beteidigen. Im Artikel steht dass die VSS einige Sportvereine angeschrieben hat. Würde mal gerne wissen, ob da die ADFC Splitterguppe MTB dabei war, oder sonst ein MTB-represetant.
Aber auf alle Fälle hat sich diese IBC Forum Gruppe hier stark um das Bikerwohl im 7gb bemüht(und tut das immer noch)-also wäre es auch angebracht, wenn wir bei solchen Aktionen wie dem Naturathlon mit im Boot sind.
Dazu müsste man sich aber organisieren..!


----------



## Waschbaer (19. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Und wieder gibt´s zwei neue Leserbriefe im GA vom 18. Februar. Und dieses Mal mit ´nem schönen Foto von der Löwenburg und nicht etwa ´nem springendem Biker.

Check it out:


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Und wieder gibt´s zwei neue Leserbriefe im GA vom 18. Februar. Und dieses Mal mit ´nem schönen Foto von der Löwenburg und nicht etwa ´nem springendem Biker.
> 
> Check it out:



Sorry @Waschbar...aber das Teil ist kaum lesbar !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Waschbaer (19. Februar 2004)

Streng Dich halt was an!!!    
Also es handelt sich um den Leserbrief von Spur (vgl. Beitrag Nr. 32) und den von meiner Wenigkeit (vgl. Beitrag Nr. 52). Das Bild von der Löwenburg ist echt klasse.    Leider gibt mein Scanner nicht mehr her.
Es ging mir aber auch nur darum zu zeigen, daß wir anscheinend immer noch ein Thema beim GA sind.

Ist doch super,

Jürgen.


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es ging mir aber auch nur darum zu zeigen, daß wir anscheinend immer noch ein Thema beim GA sind.
> 
> Ist doch super,
> 
> Jürgen.



Dat stimmt wohl...*g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

weiß jemand wie das mit unseren Einsprüchen gegen die Siebengebirrgsverordnung nun weiter geht. 

Wie muss die Bezirksregierung nun reagieren.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## X-Präsi (25. Februar 2004)

@aerhenz: Die DIMB ist beim Naturathlon ebenfalls beteiligt. Wenn Ihr es relativ flott fertig bringt, eine DIMB-Lokalgruppe zu gründen, könnte man versuchen, Euch noch mit "ins Boot zu bringen".

@Waschbaer: Die beiden Leserbriefe dürften so manchen offenen Bürger zum nachdenken bewegen ! Sehr gut zu lesen trotz miserabler Scanqualität 

@ Heimwerker King: Derzeit wird man mächtig über den vielen guten Eingaben mit unzähligen Argumenten grübeln, an denen man in der Behörde eigentlich nicht gänzlich vorbeikommen dürfte.
meistens erhält man eine kurze Eingangsbestätigung / Zwischenmitteilung.
Üblicherweise gibt es irgendwann ein nettes Antwortschreiben mit evtl. weiterem Gesprächsangebot und zum Abschluß erfolgt dann die Bekanntmachung der endgültig verabschiedeten Fassung.
Allerdings hat die DIMB bis jetzt auch noch keinerlei Resonanz auf ihre Stellungnahme erhalten. Wer was hört, kann ja sofort hier posten...


----------



## Lüni (26. Februar 2004)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> @aerhenz: .... Wenn Ihr es relativ flott fertig bringt, eine DIMB-Lokalgruppe zu gründen, könnte man versuchen, Euch noch mit "ins Boot zu bringen".



Hallo zusammen,

also wer hat Lust zu einer konstituierenden Sitzung    der DIMB Lokal Gruppe Siebengebirge?

Für den Fall, dass Interesse besteht würde ich was organisieren. 
Mein Vorschlag wäre Sonntag 29.02.2004, 15:00 Uhr irgendwo in oder an den Siebenbergen.

Auf auf lasst uns zusammen rotten und David gegen Goliat spielen, meine Schleuder ist auf jeden Fall bereit.

Also wer Interesse hat einfach mal laut geben.

Mit Grüssen aus Bonn
Lüni


----------



## Airhaenz (26. Februar 2004)

Wie schon in der Mail liste gesagt, ich bin dabei.

Fänd ein treffen zu einer späteren Zeit aber besser(z.B.17.00), meinetwegen auch in Bonn.


----------



## Waschbaer (26. Februar 2004)

Also für konspirative Sitzungen bin ich immer zu haben. Da wär´ ich auch dabei.


----------



## Lüni (26. Februar 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Also für konspirative Sitzungen bin ich immer zu haben. Da wär´ ich auch dabei.



Ich hatte zwar konstituierende gemeint aber konspirative Sitzung hört sich auch nicht schlecht an  .


----------



## royblacky (26. Februar 2004)

Hi,

wäre eventuell mit dabei und würde ein Treffen im Siebengebirge sehr begrüßen.
Aber was macht eine Lokalgruppe eigentlich und kommt ein Vertreter des DIMB?

Gruß,

Dieter


----------



## X-Präsi (26. Februar 2004)

da ich gerade eben mit hein telefoniert habe, kann ich Euch brühwarm berichten, dass er seitens der DIMB Eure Gründungsaktion begleiten wird.

er posted aber später auch noch was dazu. 

Aber insgesamt feine Sache das !


----------



## Tilman (26. Februar 2004)

Trittin 2002 in seiner  Rede zum neuen Bundesnaturschutzgesetz:

"Wir schützen die Natur nicht gegen die Menschen, sondern mit den Menschen. Wir berücksichtigen auch die Interessen von Joggern, Kletterern und Kanufahrern, die in ihrem Sport Natur erleben, indem wir sie frühzeitig in die Planung von Naturschutzmaßnahmen einbeziehen.

Naherholungsgebiete tragen für alte Menschen genauso wie für Familien mit kleinen Kindern sehr viel mehr zum Wohl-Leben bei, als billige Fernreisen in tropische Länder. Auch für alle, die Teilzeitarbeit anstreben, sind der Spreewald, das *Siebengebirge* oder die Eifel der ideale Kurzurlaubsort vor der Haustür."

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum Trittin die Radfahrer hinten vor gelassen hat.


----------



## Hein (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,
natürlich wird die Gründung einer Lokalgruppe seitens der DIMB unterstützt und ich werd hierbei natürlich auch wieder ins Siebengebirge kommen.

Der Termin für Morgen ist allerdings sehr kurzfristig angelegt. Wie ich dem mailverteiler entnommen habe scheint es auch für die meisten locals zu kurzfristig zu sein.

Aus verschiedenen Gründen, die ich eben im mailverteiler genauer erläutert habe, würde ich ein Gründungstreffen Ende März o. Anfang April begrüssen.
Wer noch nicht auf bei der mailingliste dabei ist und sich auch aktiv mit der DIMB vor Ort engagieren möchte, bitte kurze mail mit Klarnahmen und Adresse an mich. [email protected]



> Aber was macht eine Lokalgruppe eigentlich?


Biken und Spass haben mit Gleichgesinnten gehört auch dazu  
Da biker zum grossteil nicht organisierte Individualisten sind, ist es Behörden und Institutionen häufig unmöglich im Vorfeld von Planungen und Entscheidungen, die auch uns biker betreffen, das Gespräch zu suchen.
Wie das Beispiel des Verordnungsentwurf zeigt werden dann Entscheidungen getroffen, ohne dass die betroffenen eine Chance haben mitzugestalten, da es keine Interessenvertreter vor Ort gab.
Natürlich gilt es auch aktiv auf Behörden, Institutionen und anderen Interessenvertretern zuzugehen, um sich in Entscheidungsprozesse einzuklinken, wie wir es jetzt auch im Zuge der Offenlegung des Verordnungsentwurf, hoffentlich erfolgreich, getan haben.
Gruss aus Aachen
Hein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lüni (28. Februar 2004)

Hein schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ...
> Der Termin für Morgen ist allerdings sehr kurzfristig angelegt. Wie ich dem mailverteiler entnommen habe scheint es auch für die meisten locals zu kurzfristig zu sein.
> ...
> Hein



Hallo zusammen,

angesichts der Infos von Hein, wird also das geplante Treffen vertagt.

!!!!Also kein konstituierendes Treffen am Sonntag!!!!  


Mit Grüssen aus Bonn
Lüni


----------



## XCRacer (29. Februar 2004)

Hubert Echternach ist seit 14 Jahren im Siebengebirge als Naturparkwächter unterwegs: *"Wichtig ist doch nur, dass Mountainbiker und Wanderer Rücksicht nehmen"*

Den Artikel findet ihr in leserlicher Form auf http://www.naturalbornmountainbiker.de/opentrails.htm

Eingesendet von Vanillefresser


----------



## vanillefresser (29. Februar 2004)

Ciao Rene,

die Post hat also wieder mal funktioniert !  

Vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung


----------



## Damd (12. März 2004)

Hi!
Da in der aktuellen Bike ein Artikel zu dem Thema steht möchte ich hier nun mal meine Ansicht vorstellen:
Selbst wenn dieses Gesetz durchkommt und dann gilt , und selbst wenn kontrolliert würde (wird ja e nicht , zu teuer  ) könnte das uns doch egal sein .
Ich würd das einfach missachten (auch Kontrolöre), da gibts doch keine Strafe drauf, und selbst wenn , die würde mich doch nie dazu kriegen die zu zahlen  

Also ich reg mich da jetzt gar nit drüber auf, wir wissen ja dat dat schwachsinn ist.
MFg DAmd


----------



## XCRacer (12. März 2004)

Ziemlich blauäugige Ansicht! Zeigt eigentlich, das dir das Fachwissen fehlt und du dich nicht hintergründig genug mit der Materie beschäftigt hast.

Tipp: Schmeiß die BIKE in den Müll und versuche die Welt so zu sehen wie sie ist. Vergiss die Alles-ist-rosa-Mentalität, die dir die Hochglanzblätter vormachen wollen


----------



## Waschbaer (12. März 2004)

Ich glaube, Du hast den Thread nicht ansatzweise gelesen. :-(


----------



## joe.breeze (12. März 2004)

Hallo,

leider hat sich die Bike in der Vergangenheit nicht gerade damit hervorgetan, sachlich fundiert Themen aufzuarbeiten, sondern lieber nach dem Motto publiziert "erlaubt ist, was Spaß macht und sich gut verkaufen lässt" (trifft auch für die vor einigen Jahren publizierten Touren im Siebengebirge zu). Ist ja auch ihr Recht, von irgendetwas müssen die ja auch leben.
Trotzdem will ich nicht in fünf Jahren nur noch auf asphaltierten, gepolsterten, abgesperrten Wegen biken dürfen.  Es ist durchaus sinnvoll, auch im Siebengebirge nicht alles zu befahren, oder weißt Du, welche Stellen dort  besonders schützenswert sind und warum? Aber genau darum  geht es doch in diesem Thread: Sich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen, eine "vernünftige" und mit uns Bikern abgestimmte Lösung zu finden und nicht pauschal zu urteilen und den Gegenüber zu ignorieren, wie das in der neuen Verordnung passiert ist.
Gedankenlose Wochenendrambos, die überall durchradeln, nur weils verboten, und dadurch ein Thrill ist, haben irgendwie den Schuß nicht gehört.

Ein besinnliches Wochenende wünscht

Joe.


----------



## Damd (12. März 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, Du hast den Thread nicht ansatzweise gelesen. :-(


Ich geb zu, dass ich nicht alles gelesen hab (is auch en bissl viel), aber was willst du damit sagen??


----------



## Damd (12. März 2004)

joe.breeze schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> leider hat sich die Bike in der Vergangenheit nicht gerade damit hervorgetan, sachlich fundiert Themen aufzuarbeiten, sondern lieber nach dem Motto publiziert "erlaubt ist, was Spaß macht und sich gut verkaufen lässt" (trifft auch für die vor einigen Jahren publizierten Touren im Siebengebirge zu). Ist ja auch ihr Recht, von irgendetwas müssen die ja auch leben.
> Trotzdem will ich nicht in fünf Jahren nur noch auf asphaltierten, gepolsterten, abgesperrten Wegen biken dürfen.  Es ist durchaus sinnvoll, auch im Siebengebirge nicht alles zu befahren, oder weißt Du, welche Stellen dort  besonders schützenswert sind und warum? Aber genau darum  geht es doch in diesem Thread: Sich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen, eine "vernünftige" und mit uns Bikern abgestimmte Lösung zu finden und nicht pauschal zu urteilen und den Gegenüber zu ignorieren, wie das in der neuen Verordnung passiert ist.
> ...



Hi!
Also ich persöhnlich fahr sowieso grötenteils breite Wege, und habe auf kleineren nie das gefühl was kaputt zu machen!
Mit meiner Aussage hab ich mich auf die Bike bezogen, die schreibt Köln hätte jetzt (trotz Protest von DIMB) offiziell entschieden diese Regel einzuführen.
MFG Damd  

PS: Natürlich ist es besser es erst auf legalem WEg durch Protest zu versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanillefresser (12. März 2004)

Damd schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd das einfach missachten (auch Kontrolöre), da gibts doch keine Strafe drauf, und selbst wenn , die würde mich doch nie dazu kriegen die zu zahlen



Hi Damd,
ich halte Dir mal Dein noch jugendliches Alter zu Gute  , aber glaube mir, ob Du breite oder schmale Wege fährst, ich krieg Dich


----------



## rpo35 (12. März 2004)

vanillefresser schrieb:
			
		

> ...ob Du breite oder schmale Wege fährst, ich krieg Dich ...



Der Ärmste...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Waschbaer (13. März 2004)

Damd schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geb zu, dass ich nicht alles gelesen hab (is auch en bissl viel), aber was willst du damit sagen??



Hättest Du ein wenig reingelesen, wäre Dir klar geworden, daß diese Verordnung das Biken im Siebengebirge für uns wenigstens sehr viel unangenehmer machen wird. Wenn wieder Schilder mit Wegbreitenregelung (alles schon mal gehabt) aufgestellt werden, wird der Durchschnittswanderer wieder seine Blockwartmentalität zeigen - dann wünsche ich uns viel Spaß. Von drohenden Bußgeldern will ich mal nicht reden.


----------



## XCRacer (13. März 2004)

Kann jemand diesen Artikel in der Bike mal jemand einscannen und jedermann zugänglich machen? Würde mich mal interessieren, was die wieder schreiben. Ich werde mir das Heft jedenfalls NICHT kaufen!


----------



## rpo35 (13. März 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Kann jemand diesen Artikel in der Bike mal jemand einscannen und jedermann zugänglich machen? Würde mich mal interessieren, was die wieder schreiben. Ich werde mir das Heft jedenfalls NICHT kaufen!



Hi René,

das Heft liegt vor mir...fehlt nur noch der Scanner...  . Habe 2 kaputte; tausche gegen 1 ganzen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (13. März 2004)

allerdings kann ich diesen dämlichen Bericht nicht finden...wer weiss, wie alt das Ding ist...  
Hab auch mal bei Bike online gesucht...nix...


Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damd (13. März 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest Du ein wenig reingelesen, wäre Dir klar geworden, daß diese Verordnung das Biken im Siebengebirge für uns wenigstens sehr viel unangenehmer machen wird. Wenn wieder Schilder mit Wegbreitenregelung (alles schon mal gehabt) aufgestellt werden, wird der Durchschnittswanderer wieder seine Blockwartmentalität zeigen - dann wünsche ich uns viel Spaß. Von drohenden Bußgeldern will ich mal nicht reden.



Also diese Schilder gibts doch jetzt schon (z.B an den Wanderkarten, oder Nonnenstromberg), aber da achtet doch keiner drauf, mich hat noch kein Wanderer angesprochen  
Viel schlimmer find ich es, wenn die extra Bäume absägen, sodass man da nichmer vorbeikommt, aber das behindert ja auch Wanderer (ohne Hund).
MFG


----------



## rpo35 (13. März 2004)

@Damd:

Sag mir mal bitte, in welchem Heft der Bericht stehen soll !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Damd (13. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Damd:
> 
> Sag mir mal bitte, in welchem Heft der Bericht stehen soll !
> 
> ...


im neuen, 04/04
CA


----------



## vanillefresser (13. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mir mal bitte, in welchem Heft der Bericht stehen soll !



Hi Ralph,

der betreffende Artikel steht in der BIKE-Ausgabe *April 2004* und zwar auf *Seite 8* mit der Überschrift " Trailverbot im Siebengebirge ".  

Was sach ich jeden Tag den unbelehrbaren Autofahrern: " Wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil "


----------



## rpo35 (13. März 2004)

vanillefresser schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> 
> der betreffende Artikel steht in der BIKE-Ausgabe *April 2004* und zwar auf *Seite 8* mit der Überschrift " Trailverbot im Siebengebirge ".
> 
> Was sach ich jeden Tag den unbelehrbaren Autofahrern: " Wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil "



Die krieg ich bei uns immer erst so ab dem 15.


----------



## Damd (13. März 2004)

Abonnenten kriegen die immer Freitags, im Handel meist Dienstag


----------



## Tilman (15. März 2004)

Damd schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn dieses Gesetz durchkommt.......



Da geht es aber um gar kein Gesetz.



			
				Damd schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd das einfach missachten (auch Kontrolöre), da gibts doch keine Strafe drauf, und selbst wenn , die würde mich doch nie dazu kriegen die zu zahlen



Und warum bis Du Dir dessen so sicher zum einen, daß es da keine "Strafe" drauf gäbe und zum anderen, daß man Dich nicht zum Zahlen brächte?


----------



## Damd (15. März 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Da geht es aber um gar kein Gesetz.



Einerseits Klug*******r  



			
				Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum bis Du Dir dessen so sicher zum einen, daß es da keine "Strafe" drauf gäbe und zum anderen, daß man Dich nicht zum Zahlen brächte?


 Andrerseits vergißt er was in Links steht die er schrieb: GA Also sowas 
Aber wenn das doch nit stimmt: Ich nehm beim Biken weder Geld noch Perso mit, und die würden mich doch nicht mit Handschellen aufs Revier führen.
(Wie sollten die mich überhaupt zum Halten bringen)
Das würde die doch alles mehr kosten als sie an Strafgebüan kassieren

MFg


----------



## Hein (15. März 2004)

> Ich nehm beim Biken weder Geld noch Perso mit, und die würden mich doch nicht mit Handschellen aufs Revier führen. Das würde die doch alles mehr kosten als sie an Strafgebüan kassieren


Da Bussgelder bis zu 50 000eur verhängt werden können, darfst Du davon ausgehen, dass auch andere Zahlungsarten ausser Barzahlung akzeptiert werden  

Zusätzlich zu einem Bussgeld kann auch noch nach §9 des VOE u. §70 u. 71 Landschaftsgesetz NRW Dein bike einkassiert werden.

Gruss
Hein


----------



## bergzicke53227 (17. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

11 Seiten hread... ist ziemlich viel geworden!

Kann bitte jemand eine kurze Zusammenfassung geben und mal den aktuellen Stand der Dinge mitteilen?!

Vielen Dank

Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (17. März 2004)

Jou - blicke selber kaum noch durch 

Hein oder Tilman machen in Kürze was...


----------



## Hein (18. März 2004)

Werd heut abend mal eine Zusammenfassung hier rein stellen.
Gruss
Hein


----------



## Tilman (18. März 2004)

Damd schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn das doch nit stimmt: Ich nehm beim Biken weder Geld noch Perso mit, und die würden mich doch nicht mit Handschellen aufs Revier führen.
> (Wie sollten die mich überhaupt zum Halten bringen)
> Das würde die doch alles mehr kosten als sie an Strafgebüan kassieren



Da man dann, wenn man im Siebengebirge bikt, dem Mond zwar einige Meter näher ist, aber deshalb nicht gleich hinter ihm lebt, sei auf folgendes hingewiesen:


Es sind auch schon Biker zum Halten gebracht worden. Und die Behörde wird Dich in jedem Fall, wenn sie Dich hat, identifizieren. 
Wenn Du einen Krimi haben willst, wirst Du ihn auch bekommen.
Wenn die Behörde Dein Geld (wenn zu Recht) haben will, wird sie das auch bekommen, wenn Du ohne Portemonaie fährst. Sind wir denn hier im Kindergarten? 
Zu den _Gebühren_ kämen auch noch die _Auslagen_ der Behörde hinzu, also die Aufwendungen an Zeit und Material.
Das alles ist aber dann Theorie, wenn Du Dich von vornherein rücksichtsvoll gegenüber Menschen und anderer Natur aufführst. Mit einer anderen Sportpraxis tätest Du nicht nur Dir, sondern vor allem anderen Bikern einen miesen Dienst. Alles in allem müßtest Du jedenfalls Deine Zeit nicht weiter mit der Erfindung seltsamer Ausreden vergeuden. Und,
wie Du selber an anderer Stelle schreibst _"Also ich persöhnlich fahr sowieso grötenteils breite Wege, und habe auf kleineren nie das gefühl was kaputt zu machen!"_, lieferst Du doch selber einen erfolgsversprechenden Ansatz, wenn Du in Sachen Schadensvermeidung nicht nur das Gefühl, sondern die Gewißheit hast. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Damd (18. März 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Da man dann, wenn man im Siebengebirge bik*e*t, dem Mond zwar einige Meter näher ist, aber deshalb nicht gleich hinter ihm lebt, sei auf folgendes hingewiesen:


Nu werd aba ma nich gleich Persönlich..  



			
				Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind auch schon Biker zum Halten gebracht worden. Und die Behörde wird Dich in jedem Fall, wenn sie Dich hat, identifizieren.



Wie denn?? n bissel genaua


			
				Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> [*]Wenn Du einen Krimi haben willst, wirst Du ihn auch bekommen.


 Nur weil ich auf einem zu kleinen Weg fahr?


			
				Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> [*]Wenn die Behörde Dein Geld (wenn zu Recht) haben will, wird sie das auch bekommen, wenn Du ohne Portemonaie fährst. Sind wir denn hier im Kindergarten?


 Klar, wenn sie wissen wer ich bin schon


			
				Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> [*]Zu den _Gebühren_ kämen auch noch die _Auslagen_ der Behörde hinzu, also die Aufwendungen an Zeit und Material.


s.o.


			
				Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> [*]Das alles ist aber dann Theorie, wenn Du Dich von vornherein rücksichtsvoll gegenüber Menschen und anderer Natur aufführst. Mit einer anderen Sportpraxis tätest Du nicht nur Dir, sondern vor allem anderen Bikern einen *miesen*  Dienst. Alles in allem müßtest Du jedenfalls Deine Zeit nicht weiter mit der Erfindung seltsamer Ausreden vergeuden. Und,


Du vergisst , dass es gar keine Kontroleure geben wird s. Link


			
				Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> [*]wie Du selber an anderer Stelle schreibst _"Also ich persöhnlich fahr sowieso grötenteils breite Wege, und habe auf kleineren nie das gefühl was kaputt zu machen!"_, lieferst Du doch selber einen erfolgsversprechenden Ansatz, wenn Du in Sachen Schadensvermeidung nicht nur das Gefühl, sondern die Gewißheit hast. So einfach ist das.



Ich denke schon dass ich da die Gewissheit hab, denn was soll schon zerstört werden, ich fahr nit durch Sumpf oda Querwaldein und dort sind auch keine Pflanzem "im" Weg.

MFg


----------



## Damd (18. März 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOps


----------



## XCRacer (18. März 2004)

Tatsache ist nun mal, das du dich unter umständen unbeliebt machst. Nicht nur bei Förster, Jäger, Pächter, Wanderer, sondern auch bei uns Mountainbiker.

Eine ganze Gruppierung wird wegen wenigen "Outlaws" in einen Topf geschmissen. Möchte der Förster dich zur Rede stellen und du lässt einen coolen Spruch los und gibst Gummi, dann wird dein Verhalten sicherlich verallgemeinert.

Den Schaden haben die anderen!

Und wenn der Förster dich nicht kriegen kann, ...ich krieg dich! 

Damit das alles nicht so weit kommt, ist es nunmal nötig, das wir gegen die SchutzVO gemeinsam etwas unternehmen. Und das tun wir hier!

Kleiner Tipp: MTV aus => Hirn an! 

Happy Trails!


----------



## rpo35 (18. März 2004)

Hab heute extra für so Burschen wie Dich geübt...vorher gut warm gefahren...und dann los...


----------



## Tilman (19. März 2004)

Damd schrieb:
			
		

> Du vergisst , dass es gar keine Kontroleure geben wird s. Link



Wenn Du zum rücksichtsvollen Fahren Kontrolleure brauchst, dann gute Nacht!

Und wenn es darum geht, daß ich in Sachen "Kriegen" genauer sein soll, muß es reichen, daß meine Kollegen vom Forst schon 4 Leute auf einmal erwischt haben. Da muß man eben wissen, wie es geht. Man kann es aber auch lassen, s.o. 

P.S.: Dein aufgeschriebener Dialekt mag ja unheimlich intellektuell sein, aber lesen tät´ sich normales Deutsch schon besser.


----------



## Micki (19. März 2004)

Wenn so eine Regelung erst mal existiert wird man sowieso an jeder Ecke blöd angemacht. Viele Wanderer würden dann wohl ganz automatisch die Kontrollfunktion übernehmen und einen zur Rede stellen warum man hier MTB fährt weils ja eigentlich verboten ist. Also mir würde das Biken so keinen Spaß machen. Auch ohne offizielle Kontrolleure.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damd (19. März 2004)

Dass ihr vernünftige, klugen, erfahrenen alten Herren nicht mal sachlich bleiben könnt, versteh ich leider nicht   

Ansonsten ist es natürlich besser erstmal zu versuchen die Verordnung (oder wie heißt das genau Tilmann?) zu verhindern, allerdings lässe ich mir doch nicht das biken vermiesen, falls ihr keinen Erfolg habt.
Tschuldigung, aber da wärs mir auch egal, wenn das ein schlechtes Licht auf euch wirft.

 
Also watt (oder für nicht Rheinländer _was_ ) muss ich denn nu tuen um euch zu helfen??
 
Cu


----------



## rpo35 (19. März 2004)

Damd schrieb:
			
		

> ...Tschuldigung, aber da wärs mir auch egal, wenn das ein schlechtes Licht auf euch wirft...so so, unsachlich also...;-) logisch, daß wir aufgrund deines Verhalten davon ausgehen müssen, daß du zu der "Sorte" Biker gehörst, die solche Konflikte verursachen...Also watt (oder für nicht Rheinländer _was_ ) muss ich denn nu tuen um euch zu helfen??...dein Bike verkaufen...



Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Damd (19. März 2004)

Ich rede nich mit dir , Belger


----------



## rpo35 (19. März 2004)

Damd schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rede nich mit dir , Belger



hast ein I vergessen...Preuße


----------



## on any sunday (19. März 2004)

Seid friedlich,

Ich mußte auch erst jung und dumm sein, um alt und weise zu werden.  

Peace

Michael


----------



## Damd (19. März 2004)

Scheinbar, hat der Belger nur nicht verstanden, dass ich euch unterstützen will, jedoch nicht zumm Rennradfahrer werde, wenn wir die Regel nicht kippen!

Also, jetz mal bitte sachlich
Was kann ich dazu beitragen, die Kölner davon zu überzeugen diesen Entwurf zu verwerfen?
MFg    Damd

Ps: Wenn dann Germane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. März 2004)

Männer: mein Beileid...


----------



## vanillefresser (19. März 2004)

damd schrieb:
			
		

> Tschuldigung, aber da wärs mir auch egal, wenn das ein schlechtes Licht auf euch wirft.



Hi Damd,

tu mir einen Gefallen und laß uns bitte mit Deiner doch recht inhaltslosen Posterei in Ruhe, mit dieser Art von pubertärer Wichtigtuerei muß ich mich jeden Tag 8 Stunden beschäftigen!  





			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heute extra für so Burschen wie Dich geübt...vorher gut warm gefahren...und dann los...


Hi Ralph,



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn der Förster dich nicht kriegen kann, ...ich krieg dich!


Hi Rene,

wenn ihr den *Rotzlöffel* gefangen habt, sagt bitte Bescheid 

Ansonsten haben wir es nicht nötig uns auf solch ein Niveau herabzulassen!


----------



## Heimwerker King (19. März 2004)

vanillefresser schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph,
> Hi Rene,
> 
> wenn ihr den *Rotzlöffel* gefangen habt, sagt bitte Bescheid



Hi vanille,
und wenn der R***löffel um deine Identität wüsste    

Gruß
Horst


----------



## rpo35 (19. März 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wenn der R***löffel um deine Identität wüsste    ...



psssssssssst...


----------



## steve (19. März 2004)

Da der Thread mittlerweile sehr lang geworden ist, habe ich eine neuen Thread Wegenutzung im Siebengebirge Teil2 begonnen. Bitte dort alle weiteren Antworten reinschreiben.

Gruß Steve


----------

